# Couldn't Pay For Elite membership



## LemonHerb (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried to paypal for the elite membership thing and it wouldn't work, paypal said this member couldn't recieve money. Is it just me or is it a problem for everyone?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 6, 2008)

Paypal has now been disabled we are currently working on other methods of payment.


----------



## LemonHerb (Apr 7, 2008)

Any idea on the time frame? Not that it's a huge deal, the forums till works without it I guess.


----------



## potroast (Apr 8, 2008)

No time frame, just as soon as we can work it out. Please bear with us, while we fix some more of our "growing pains."


----------



## 40acres (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm ready for the big letters in my name too. I feel left out not being able to get int he good rooms.


----------



## panhead (Apr 9, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Paypal has now been disabled we are currently working on other methods of payment.


Good & thank you,paypal is the main reason i have not joined,i lost a little over $1,000 in a paypal chargeback scam on ebay a few years ago,i couldnt be paid to use paypal.

Paypal has some seriously shady business tactics.


----------



## kingkush (Apr 9, 2008)

how do you become a elite or how do I post? I have a free accout


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Currently Elite subscriptions are currently locked. It should be fixed shortly.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been paying monthly by pre-authorized pay-pal payments. How will I pay after change over??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 13, 2008)

ADMIN, I AM INTERESTED IN AN ELITE MEM. AS WELL...!!!

I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO THUMB PIC'S IN MY JOURN. ONLY MY GALLERY, AND THEN I HAVE TO CUT/P. THEM IN, AND THIS GIVES ME ERROR, RED TO CLICK IN SCRIPT. I WOULD REALY LIKE TO THUMB PIC'S I HOPE THIS IS ONE OF THE GROWING ISSUES THAT IS BEING ADDRESSED. I HAVE CONTACTED, ADDMIN, WEDMASTER, AND STAFF WITH NO DIALOG BACK. I JUST WANT TO PLAY HARD TOO!!!

CAN U PLEASE KEEP ME POSTED WHEN ELE. IS READY, AND MAYBE THEN WE CAN TALK ABOUT THUMB ISS. IVE TRIED EVERYTHING. DBB.

AND I DO KNOW YOUR BUSY, U DID BRING THIS ON YOURSELF......!!!
THE SITE IS KILLLLLER.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

back off the caps?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> back off the caps?



quit telling me what to do.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 13, 2008)

Still no status on when I can go Elite?
Thanks...


WWW


----------



## 40acres (Apr 13, 2008)

have you happened to check on that membership thing?


----------



## potroast (Apr 13, 2008)

It's still the weekend, take it easy. The waves are primo.


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 14, 2008)

any ETA on this.....and sorry for bugging you admins I know you have other stuff to be doing


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> back off the caps?





fdd2blk said:


> quit telling me what to do.





LoudBlunts said:


>





fdd2blk said:


>



CUT A GUY SOME SLACK, IM DEFF. SORRY FOR YELLING...LOL
NO, IM A CRIPLET UP SOB. WITH GLOC. IT MAKES IT EASIER FOR ME TO PROOF READ SO THE SPLLLING IS NOT TOO BAD.
I do apg. for the bad pc edicut, but were all diff. check my gallery and threads, gallery is hugh, threads not to many yet. but please dont cast me aside for my type, my plants ok!!
but the gallery is killer, so i think i might be worth the type... 2all...
DBB.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 16, 2008)

Cant wait till i can be elite... if you guys need some ideas for secure payment I would be happy to help, just send me a PM... cheers


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 17, 2008)

We are looking into certain companies but we have passed on a couple to make sure our users are secure. ELITE will be back asap.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

Great... I'm subscripted to this thread so when its back up wanna let this thread know so i can join up


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 17, 2008)

now there is an idea.....you know I am not used to waiting to give people my money....normaly they are waiting for me to pay them


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

lol i know, but w/e RIU is awesome, and i will happily wait until its ready


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

I have tried every way poss. to thumb a pic in...everyone-members have been aiding me in trying to fig. this out, I cut paste img. in and those still show up as click-links. Please I have just started a journal and need to get the pic's in there. Criplet is begging, can we please start a dialog or an F-U pm, atleast then I will know to F-off or be more patient, witch I have been doing for the last 2mths. Just loading the gallery to the brim, and cut-paste my way for now, but this is harshing my gig in a big bad way.
There has been ppl all around me signing up and they can thumb. I dont understand, do I need to reregister for an uncrupt line in.....I am at the end of all attempts to get pic's in with script, any ideas' DIRTBAGBRIAN.


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I have tried every way poss. to thumb a pic in...everyone-members have been aiding me in trying to fig. this out, I cut paste img. in and those still show up as click-links. Please I have just started a journal and need to get the pic's in there. Criplet is begging, can we please start a dialog or an F-U pm, atleast then I will know to F-off or be more patient, witch I have been doing for the last 2mths. Just loading the gallery to the brim, and cut-paste my way for now, but this is harshing my gig in a big bad way.
> There has been ppl all around me signing up and they can thumb. I dont understand, do I need to reregister for an uncrupt line in.....I am at the end of all attempts to get pic's in with script, any ideas' DIRTBAGBRIAN.


The elite membership does not enable any special image posting abilities that i'm aware of - though the availability of the site should be enough reason for anyone of us to want to help out financially.

In order to create a clickable thumbnail (so if you click on the little image, you get a bigger image) all you have to do is use the "manage attachments" button in "preview message mode".

so write your post, go to "Preview message" and scroll down and click on the "Manage attachments" button. then "choose file" and select the image you want to upload - you can upload up to 4 from this first screen. you then click the "Upload images" button which can take awhile depending on your connection speed and then - submit reply.

You'll have clickable thumbnails in the bottom of your post - is this what you're trying to do?

If you are having problems then i would guess the problems lie with your images. They need to be in a web-friendly format (GIF or JPG/JPEG) and be a reasonable size. Both requirements can be achieved through using a proper image editor (like GIMP, Photoshop, Paintshop, Aperture/iPhoto or something along those lines...)


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> The elite membership does not enable any special image posting abilities that i'm aware of - though the availability of the site should be enough reason for anyone of us to want to help out financially.
> 
> In order to create a clickable thumbnail (so if you click on the little image, you get a bigger image) all you have to do is use the "manage attachments" button in "preview message mode".
> 
> ...


I HAVE DONE EXACTLY THAT, AND EVEN CLICKED THE PP CLIP IN THE TOP OF THIS BOX. AND NOTHING, I CAN UPLOAD NO PROB. TO THE GALL. BUT THATS IT,,, WHEN DOING SAID ABOVE I GET AN HTTP500 INTERNAL RIU SERVER ERR. MESSAGE, SO I SPENT 2HRS ONLINE WITH HP SEEING IF IT WAS ME AND IT ISN'T. I HAVE TRIED EVERY WAY POSS. EVEN OVER THE PHONE WITH VV. ONE NIGHT AND THE SYSTEM HATES ME..... SO NOW IVE RESORTED TO BEGGING ADMIN. HAVE SENT THEM ALOT OF DIALOG TO NO RETURNS. IM STUCK AT THIS POINT. MY PC IS A NEW ROCKET AND NOT THE PROB. OR THE USER..... BUT THANK U VERY MUCH. I TRY EVERYDAY TO THUMB A PICK, BOTH WAYS, AND EVEN INSERT AN IMG. AND STILL THE SERVER JUST LINK TEXTS ALL MY SHT. CRIPLET NOT AFFRAID TO BEG THIS PLACE IS WORTH IT .....DB.
HERE I WAS JUST WORKING IN MY JOURN TRYING TO PASTE AN IMG IN AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS.

I GET THE PIC IN MY BOX OF SCRIPT BUT WHEN PREVIEWED, WELL THERE U GO..... THANKS BRO..... HELP ME BEGG ADMIN. PATITION, TIME RELEASE AND FREE THE CRIPLET.....ADICA ADICA INDICA....LOL HELP....


----------



## panhead (Apr 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are looking into certain companies but we have passed on a couple to make sure our users are secure. ELITE will be back asap.


P[lease make a sticky so we will all know when its back up,the whole paypal deal is why i never supported the site,i hate paypal but wiht another secure service i will support the site.


----------



## potroast (Apr 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I HAVE DONE EXACTLY THAT, AND EVEN CLICKED THE PP CLIP IN THE TOP OF THIS BOX. AND NOTHING, I CAN UPLOAD NO PROB. TO THE GALL. BUT THATS IT,,, WHEN DOING SAID ABOVE I GET AN HTTP500 INTERNAL RIU SERVER ERR. MESSAGE, SO I SPENT 2HRS ONLINE WITH HP SEEING IF IT WAS ME AND IT ISN'T. I HAVE TRIED EVERY WAY POSS. EVEN OVER THE PHONE WITH VV. ONE NIGHT AND THE SYSTEM HATES ME..... SO NOW IVE RESORTED TO BEGGING ADMIN. HAVE SENT THEM ALOT OF DIALOG TO NO RETURNS. IM STUCK AT THIS POINT. MY PC IS A NEW ROCKET AND NOT THE PROB. OR THE USER..... BUT THANK U VERY MUCH. I TRY EVERYDAY TO THUMB A PICK, BOTH WAYS, AND EVEN INSERT AN IMG. AND STILL THE SERVER JUST LINK TEXTS ALL MY SHT. CRIPLET NOT AFFRAID TO BEG THIS PLACE IS WORTH IT .....DB.
> HERE I WAS JUST WORKING IN MY JOURN TRYING TO PASTE AN IMG IN AND THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS.
> 
> I GET THE PIC IN MY BOX OF SCRIPT BUT WHEN PREVIEWED, WELL THERE U GO..... THANKS BRO..... HELP ME BEGG ADMIN. PATITION, TIME RELEASE AND FREE THE CRIPLET.....ADICA ADICA INDICA....LOL HELP....



OK, Man, we hear ya, you don't need to shout. I guess you're frustrated or something, and we've all been there. What you're describing happens when you have images turned off in your Rollitup options. Make sure you have the checked box for Show Images. Other than that, if you're following the procedure to Manage Attachments, I don't know what to tell you.

HTH


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 20, 2008)

potroast said:


> OK, Man, we hear ya, you don't need to shout. I guess you're frustrated or something, and we've all been there. What you're describing happens when you have images turned off in your Rollitup options. Make sure you have the checked box for Show Images. Other than that, if you're following the procedure to Manage Attachments, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> HTH


THANKS FOR THE TIP I WILL CHECK THIS OUT, I HAVE BAD EYES SO I USE LARGE TYPE, APG'S FOR THE EDICUT... THEY ONLY HAD THIS 54" FLAT SCR. LAP TOP SO I HAVE TO SIT REEEEAL CLOSE. LOL THANX AGAIN DB.


----------



## GanjaManaga (Apr 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THANKS FOR THE TIP I WILL CHECK THIS OUT, I HAVE BAD EYES SO I USE LARGE TYPE, APG'S FOR THE EDICUT... THEY ONLY HAD THIS 54" FLAT SCR. LAP TOP SO I HAVE TO SIT REEEEAL CLOSE. LOL THANX AGAIN DB.


lol flat screen laptop, never seen one of those


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 23, 2008)

GanjaManaga said:


> lol flat screen laptop, never seen one of those


Much less a 54" laptop....


----------



## 40acres (Apr 23, 2008)

would you have to sit close with a 54 incher?


----------



## LemonHerb (Apr 23, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Much less a 54" laptop....


Must be tough to find a bag for it, or .. use it in a lap.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 23, 2008)

LemonHerb said:


> Must be tough to find a bag for it, or .. use it in a lap.


lol i bet you could use a hefty bag....


----------



## 40acres (Apr 28, 2008)

seriuolsy though, i feel left out not being able to wander throughout the house. This is the first open forum that i like, and feel the need to support it. Do we need to hold a PBS style fundraiser, or a jerry lewis telethon?

Am i second class?


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 28, 2008)

panhead said:


> Good & thank you,paypal is the main reason i have not joined,i lost a little over $1,000 in a paypal chargeback scam on ebay a few years ago,i couldnt be paid to use paypal.
> 
> Paypal has some seriously shady business tactics.


Dude... I feel your pain. Ebay/pay pal is kind of some shady shit.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 28, 2008)

paypal can cop my joint. I've met gangsters i trust more than them.


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

Well just to chime in, I to am more than willing to pay for a elite membership! This would be a first for me with any forum, But I have quickly found rollitup to be a home for me! Looking forward to being able contribute!


----------



## Bain (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking about doing an elite subscription too, specifically for the classified section. I guess my question was if there was a decent amount of activity in the classified forum?


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (May 3, 2008)

any updates on when we will be able to sign up?


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2008)

I'm guessin NEVER ?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

IM IN THE SAME BOAT, BUT RIU IS NOT GUNA LET A BANK ACCT. SIT THERE. IM SURE THERE ON IT..... DB.

I HOPE THIS HELPS, WHEN NOBODY WAS LOOKING..... THEY LEFT THE SCREEN DOOR OPEN AND I RAN IN AN STOLLLE THIS PICK OF THE COFFEE TABLE.
I THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE IT WITH THE NON ELITE MEMBERS, SO DONT TELL ANYONE I GOT A COUPLE MORE...SHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHSHHHHHHHSH!






I GOTTA COUPLE MORE IF U NEED THEM JUST DONT TELL ANYONE,,, MAN I HOPE THEY FORGET THE SCREEN DOOR AGAIN....LOL DB.

JUST HIT ME AND ILL PASSEM TOO YA ON THE QT, DOWNLOW??? 

DIRTBAG,WHISTLING, KICKING THE DIRT, LOOKING AROUND ALL ...


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 6, 2008)

Right.....

*got up and locked the screen door*

Alright i feel safer now.... what is up with Elite membership? when will you let me give you money? lol .... and the waiting game continues...


----------



## potroastV2 (May 6, 2008)

We are currently working on this... keeping your guy's information protected is the main goal I could really care less about the $5, patience


----------



## 40acres (May 7, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are currently working on this... keeping your guy's information protected is the main goal I could really care less about the $5, patience


Right on to the real little penguin. I'll give you ten if you can keep me from being caught up on here. Take your time, And keep us safe.I'll stay a pauper if it makes me secure.

Thanks for your time and patience to get this shit done, RIU, some of us know how busy life can be, and taking your time out to get shit done for a website, is primo. Thanks again.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 7, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rollitup*  
_We are currently working on this... keeping your guy's information protected is the main goal I could really care less about the $5, patience _

40acres "QUOTE"

Right on to the real little penguin. I'll give you ten if you can keep me from being caught up on here. Take your time, And keep us safe.I'll stay a pauper if it makes me secure.

Thanks for your time and patience to get this shit done, RIU, some of us know how busy life can be, and taking your time out to get shit done for a website, is primo. Thanks again.


PATIENCE, SECURITY, ETHICS, INTEGRITY.. I GOING WITH PATIENCE, SEEMS RIU, HAS THE REST COVERED.  THE PUBLIC POOL IS GREAT, COME CHECK THE WATER WHILE WE WAIT... THE LIFE GUARD WILL TELL US WHEN THE JACUZZI OPENS. ALL. PUFFPASS. CRIPLET.


DIRTBAG, STANDING AT THE SCREEN DOOR, "MANNNNN! ITS LOCKED."
DID SOME-BODY TATTLE...? HLY. CRAP  DOG!!!... DIRTBAG SLOWLY SETS REOSTAT ON HIGH!, GIVES 1/2 OF HIS POT COOKIE,,,, TOO WHAT APPEARS TO BE THE "TACO BELL" DOG, IN A SPIKE COLLAR???, AND SLOWLY BACKS AWAY,... HOPING THE "GATE" WAS OPEN, I GUNNED THE CHAIR.... 
(HEY I JUST NOTICED THE HUMP GUY LOOKS LIKE ME IN THE W. CHAIR, TRYING TO MAKE THE GATE. LOL). WELL U CAN SEE I MADE THE GATE CAUSE IM POSTING, BUT NO NEW PIC'S, JUST THE ONES FROM THE OTHIER DAY... BUT I DID FIND THESE ONE'S IN THE TRASH OUT FRONT, WAITING FOR THE CHAIR TO LOAD... ENJOY. DB.

















AS I WAS LEAVING,,, I DIDN'T THINK ANYONE WAS HOME BUT I HEARD....
LIKE, GIGGLE-ING. THOUGHT IT WAS THE "DOG" SINCE I DID GIVE HIM A HOLE HALF A COOKIE..... ONE WILL JUST NEVER KNOW, WILL THEY...
DB.

IF RIU, IS WORRIED ABOUT SAFTEY AND SECURITY, AND NOT THE BENGGES, AND THAT AMOUNT, IS SMALL PER, BUT LARGE FOR ALL. THEN PATIENCE FOR SURE... TWIST A PHATTY AND LETS GO PLAY, TILL WE HEAR THE WHISTLE...
DUES ARE LOW, SECURITY IS #1, THE SITE IS OFF THE HOOK... IS THERE A DONATION THREAD TO SUPPORT THE GROWTH, AND SECURITY OF RIU CAUSE ID'E GIVE TO JUST WATCH IT GO BALLISTIC.... REALLY THANKS. B.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Good Things come to he who waits I guess. What is going to happen about those of us who have Elite status and are not being billed? Will you be collecting past dues? I don't mind, it's only 5 bucks a month after all, but would like to know...*


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 7, 2008)

If your late on a payment does RIU report to Equifax? just wondering.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 7, 2008)

To Guess No, Prob. Your Dealer...lol, They Prob. Just Flip A Switch And Turn That Part Off, After The Warning Pm. Just My Thoughts. Db.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2008)

No past dues will be collected, it is our fault that elite is on hold. We should have a solution shortly.


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*so is automatic renewal now ended because I have wondered about this also?????????*


----------



## sir smokesalot (May 12, 2008)

what benefits do you get if you sign up for elite status? never thought to ask


----------



## Lacy (May 12, 2008)

_it doesn't any more.  I read. _


Lacy said:


> *so is automatic renewal now ended because I have wondered about this also?????????*


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

i wanna sign up!!!


----------



## DankCloset (May 15, 2008)

hey you guys should look up a true merchant account, sure it cost a little bit, but its totally worth it and its under 100% of your control, no freezing accounts, no holding money, no not depositing money, and best of all its 100% scam free.
not tryin to promote, thats what i turned to when i got hit with a chargeback scam too. lost over 3grand. i'll join the elite's as well, only if i feel comfortable with the payment methods, no offense, iam quite on the ball about my money. thanks guys.

Dc


----------



## jordann9e (May 15, 2008)

I'd do IT!!! WHERE DO I APPLY???


----------



## youluvtheLD (May 21, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

youluvtheLD said:


> any updates?


*Bump...Bump.................................................................................................
you guys are the hardest people to give money to I've ever seen.....*


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Bump...Bump.................................................................................................*
> *you guys are the hardest people to give money to I've ever seen.....*


bump bump bump


----------



## potroast (May 25, 2008)

Well, guess what guys. It hasn't been fixed yet, and that's why this thread hasn't been answered.

Still working on it...

HTH


----------



## jordann9e (May 25, 2008)

that does help. thx PR!


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Bump....bump....bump*

*hahah the twisty dude just cracks me up everytime.  LMAO..priceless....I just wanna give him a big hug*


Twistyman said:


> *Bump...Bump.................................................................................................*
> *you guys are the hardest people to give money to I've ever seen.....*


----------



## Lacy (May 25, 2008)

*Hiya potroast. i haven't seen you in ages. *


potroast said:


> Well, guess what guys. It hasn't been fixed yet, and that's why this thread hasn't been answered.
> 
> Still working on it...
> 
> HTH


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

hmmm guess yall are still working on it........ are yall any closer to having it resolved?


----------



## Lacy (May 27, 2008)

*Yes I am wondering the same thing but props to you guys for the new profile format etc. It ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I LOVE the private album thingy. VERY cool indeed. *


hothousemary said:


> hmmm guess yall are still working on it........ are yall any closer to having it resolved?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Guys/Gals

I am now home from my vacation so I should have an answer for this shortly.

Rollitup


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys/Gals
> 
> I am now home from my vacation so I should have an answer for this shortly.
> 
> Rollitup


it's good to be home.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you lil penguin!! we love you!!


----------



## 40acres (Jun 3, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys/Gals
> 
> I am now home from my vacation so I should have an answer for this shortly.
> 
> Rollitup


What makes you think its allright to take a vacation? We have needs here!


----------



## Ender07 (Jun 4, 2008)

Im stoked to give you guys money! I Look forward to hearing how I can do that! Really, no sarcasm, Im very interested in checking out the info in those forums.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 4, 2008)

You and me both buddy


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 15, 2008)

still no way to five ya my money.... bummer


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to make a $5 a month donation to the Penguin fund too.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ive been trying to pay for awhile it wont even give me a chance to use my card.*


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't even know where to go to try it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

This MUST be COUNTER CULTURE, you tell them you want to give them some money, They DON'T want it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

Whats up ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> This MUST be COUNTER CULTURE, you tell them you want to give them some money, They DON'T want it.


Who the f#ck gave me a negative REP ???

Why didn't you put your initials in the comment ??


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe they thought ur were bein a meanie?? lol idk... whats CC??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> maybe they thought ur were bein a meanie?? lol idk... whats CC??


Here you go,bro 

Counterculture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 21, 2008)

i know the term counterculture .. but you cap'd it... didn't know if it was a proper noun, or not


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> i know the term counterculture .. but you cap'd it... didn't know if it was a proper noun, or not


Sorry man, English has never been my best subject.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 24, 2008)

No update?  sad i want to see the other side of those elite forums......


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> No update?  sad i want to see the other side of those elite forums......


Hey wheres 420inmyappt ??, you see how stupid that kid is ??


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw one of his post and reported him.... If you see him around you should pm me, i dont even know what i did to make someone want to mimic me... guess i am just that cool


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 25, 2008)

MUST BE.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Im guessing that elite is somthing that will not be coming back!! strange ive never had so much trouble trying to give someone money...........

Any chance someone with staff can give us a update??? Or at least tell us to get over it, ya dont want our money..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Only thing I can think HHM, is this is a .org site, non-profit right ?? Have to figure out what to do with the $$.
Just my guess ,IDK.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell Ill send em some unmarked bill in a plain envelope! lol I know at some point they where able to do it, and then had some problems with pay pall .. I think....


----------



## jordann9e (Jul 1, 2008)

Good things can't be rushed. i am guessing they are getting a trusted place to take out money. otherwise, you and riu might lose money


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

agreed, not bitching.. well ok I was bitching. but all in all I love the riu and want to support it!! and I have to admit I have name banner envy! lol


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ditto with the elite banner envy


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

and the lil green bar is starting to make me feel like a bit of a loser! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, sad but true, its like a 'get a life bar'. REP+.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Ditto with the elite banner envy


Love your avatar,REP+.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

HHM~ feel like a bit of a loser! TELL THE TRUTH.... PORN SLUT!


BAR ENVY!!! LOL DB.~TLB!  U STILL U RIGHT.!!!>>>???


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

lol and now we got db in here rubbin our noses in it!!!! damn elitist with with is shiny lil banner....


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Love your avatar,REP+.


You like my ninja chihuahua..... lol i got bored one day, and decided to make my dog a ninja....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol and now we got db in here rubbin our noses in it!!!! damn elitist with with is shiny lil banner....


GO TO THE BEG. OF THIS, I BROKE INTO THE ELI PARTY HOSE AND STOLL SOME PIC'S BEARLY MADE IT OUT ALIVE.!!! LOL ME JOURNAL IS OPEN LETS GO PLAY, THE "MAN" WE GET US WHEN THE ELI. PLAYGROUND IS SAFE.!!! IM SURE OF IT.

AND A BIG PUFF PUFF  PASS,,,,,,,, TO PASS THE TIME.!!!


----------



## WWgrower (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is totally breaking down, before that happens can someone tell us how much the fee's are? And how it is worked on how much time you go for meaning months years etc.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe it was 5 a month not sure about the yearly cost.


----------



## firsttimegrowerr (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do i pay?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 8, 2008)

Its not up yet. They are working on a secure method of payment.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Whats up 4-2-0.

The thread keeps getting bumped this way.


----------



## marley'man (Jul 8, 2008)

just grow what u grow!..dont grow this site or 
people


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 9, 2008)

marley'man said:


> just grow what u grow!..dont grow this site or
> people


HUN?


THC: Yea sorry, I'm kind of a bumping whore.....


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Me too, bump.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 11, 2008)

We are in the process of setting up a store where you will be able to get elite status that way... no bank will touch just rollitup for processing.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are in the process of setting up a store where you will be able to get elite status that way... no bank will touch just rollitup for processing.


Nice! Im glad I will get a chance to support the site that is basically responsible for my first grow being successful... Not shocked to hear that ya cant get any bank to process....


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are in the process of setting up a store where you will be able to get elite status that way... no bank will touch just rollitup for processing.


All right, great.

Just a thought, a small stealth RIU car sticker.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> All right, great.
> 
> Just a thought, a small stealth RIU car sticker.


yea that would be great!!!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 11, 2008)

LoL i would be looking for those stickers everywhere...... prolly get in a car accident....

I would sport one though, needs to be black, then i can stick it on my back window (blacked out) and it would be only visible if you looked at just the right angle and you would only understand it if you grow.....

Wait can i get an elite car sticker? lol


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 20, 2008)

When will the Elite membership be back?.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 20, 2008)

rollitup said:


> We are in the process of setting up a store where you will be able to get elite status that way... no bank will touch just rollitup for processing.


OPENOPENOPEN


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> OPENOPENOPEN


ditto... come on guys. 100+ replies to just this thread... y'all are gettin $$$ to pay for all of that bandwidth you burn through.


----------



## newparadigm (Jul 22, 2008)

how much does it cost when elite is available? i would love to read the security threads


----------



## stoner408 (Jul 22, 2008)

i really want to join elite


----------



## moon47usaco (Jul 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> All right, great.
> 
> Just a thought, a small stealth RIU car sticker.


I would go for a lil mr rollitup sticker... =]

For my Jar and not my CAR... =P


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> I would go for a lil mr rollitup sticker... =]
> 
> For my Jar and not my CAR... =P


Hey, how about a little penguin, like his avatar.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 24, 2008)

ok so how do i become an elite ????


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> ok so how do i become an elite ????




ya have to pay me 20 bucks and then you will be elite~!~!!

actually ya cant get elite right now, they are working on a way to do it.. basicly ya will make a donation to whatever they set up.. welcome to riu!


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 28, 2008)

Why couldnt we just mail money orders to a P.O BoX?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll give you mine


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Jul 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I'll give you mine


 Was that you trying to be funny or a dousch bag


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

tetrahyc said:


> i'll give you mine





chewwy1234 said:


> was that you trying to be funny or a dousch bag


he was bieng funny' cuase i get to be the dousch bag! Lol
it is all about our saftey. Not the money! That is worth the wait! Im sure there on it! "like trich's" this thread is up top almost everyday... So yur more than welcome to come play in my journal to pass the time... We all are scribed' to this so when the "man" hits it... Were' on it like trich's... Anytime!
Db.~tlb!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 29, 2008)

so what ur saying is the feds and govrn ment are fukkin with u guys making u pothead tweak huh


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> so what ur saying is the feds and govrn ment are fukkin with u guys making u pothead tweak huh


lol i would not say that!!! Riu said in the pre~script, that the money was not tops on the list..."our security was"! We do~do the evil that men do' and we do it' so weeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllll!
I know ive said this in the past... But "patience" and im sure, great things will come! Now lets go play in the play ground and all are welcome in me journal... Well' hear the bell ring!


----------



## rkm (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont know what rollitup means by secure, but me personally I dont care who or where processes my CC as long as that info is secure. Outside of that I could care less if any one knows I am giving money to a weed website. No worse than having a subscription of hightimes mailed to your house.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 31, 2008)

rkm said:


> I dont know what rollitup means by secure, but me personally I dont care who or where processes my CC as long as that info is secure. Outside of that I could care less if any one knows I am giving money to a weed website. No worse than having a subscription of hightimes mailed to your house.


LOL tru but the fed could hack anything quick i bet and raid all our houses if they wanted to but it would be against our rights so i bet they track us down 1 by 1 so they wouldnt have to face the supreme court with everyboyd they busted


----------



## rkm (Jul 31, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> LOL tru but the fed could hack anything quick i bet and raid all our houses if they wanted to but it would be against our rights so i bet they track us down 1 by 1 so they wouldnt have to face the supreme court with everyboyd they busted



I feel pretty safe in taking that chance.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 31, 2008)

i do to its the reason why im not a guest lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> he was bieng funny' cuase i get to be the dousch bag! Lol
> it is all about our saftey. Not the money! That is worth the wait! Im sure there on it! "like trich's" this thread is up top almost everyday... So yur more than welcome to come play in my journal to pass the time... We all are scribed' to this so when the "man" hits it... Were' on it like trich's... Anytime!
> Db.~tlb!


No fair,I want to be the douche bag, please 

Lets play !!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Man i must never be un~stoned... I just got that db. Here for dirtbag, or now douche bag! If' in yur having a bad day...!!! Lol 

i guess we could share it... I just miss me "mom"! And her pet names for me! Db.~tlb!


----------



## notorious (Aug 4, 2008)

Can we become elite yet????


----------



## WWgrower (Aug 4, 2008)

The whole thing doesn't make any since, Never had anybody have so much trouble taking my money. Wish someone on here would make a sticky about it. Why the money can't be collected, how much for how long. Really is confusing and seems to be a big secret about it. Need some underground investigation. It shall be known as ELITE-GATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll second that,"ELITE-GATE",LOL.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Alright, its on.

Any ideas when we will be able to pay electronically ??


----------



## bonz (Aug 4, 2008)

^ that same question and also when i click the price drop down menu we can only pay 1 month at a time. i dont think i want to have to go and get a money order every time, or am i wrong here. 1 buck 1 month how can we pay 1 year at a time,


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, it says whatever amount you make the money order for will be the number of months you Elite status will be valid.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 4, 2008)

to we cant do it by credit card and only by mail??? is wat im guessing??


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

It is only by money order at the moment, once we launch the hydro store then everything can be done by credit card if you wish.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

The money order is for whatever you want to make it. Once i receive the money order i will gauge you contribution and give you elite status for x months.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2008)

the order page dont work for me, I chose a curency but no payment method box apeared. So cant take the next step, such a tease


----------



## bonz (Aug 5, 2008)

there should be ana dresse when you open the first link. there is only one payment method so thats why i`m sure


----------



## Budda_Luva (Aug 5, 2008)

how will we be notified that u have recieved our payment?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

notorious said:


> Can we become elite yet????


*It said you could....*



mr west said:


> the order page don't work for me, I chose a currency but no payment method box appeared. (yeah MO, without any gaurantee) So cant take the next step, such a tease


I pressed the cad link and it said $1.00 per month...and got nowhere..and I clicked on everything..guess you do what jimmyspaz did then loose his $$ when he got banned.... send all your 5 year subscription..them wait to see how much you lose........ I wanted do pay for the year when I joined, but seeing as I can get banned for not knowing why..I think my best bet is to buy beans...then if they fucked up,, its probably MY fault...and not because of some unwritten law..


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Its a donation, you send your donation and we set you up with elite for x months.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 5, 2008)

so its a dollar a month?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 5, 2008)

IT SAYS YOU HAVE TO PAY BY MONEY ORDER. That is why there is no form online to fill out.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Come on guys read the bottom section of the payments.php


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Come on guys read the bottom section of the payments.php



i see it. right at the bottom. address and everything.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

for a mod to become elite a minimum donation of 10k is required.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Whats the eli to mod run!!! ??? Lol can we trade that or just cash!

"will work for smoke" lol db.~tlb!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2008)

rollitup said:


> for a mod to become elite a minimum donation of 10k is required.



what's the maximum?


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 5, 2008)

Will you take cure buds in lieu of cash???


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

YEs!!!!!!!!!!!! I finaly can unscribe this thread!!


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 5, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Come on guys read the bottom section of the payments.php


LOL... =]

This is what i see at the bottom... =]



> Validity periods marked * indicate that purchasing this subscription is recurring, this means after the period is complete it will automatically be renewed.


Are you going to track us down and collect at the end of the recurring period... =O



JK... =]


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

I sent my money order, its a no-brainer.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I sent my money order, its a no-brainer.


???? THEN WHO HELPED YOU! ????


----------



## Angus (Aug 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I sent my money order, its a no-brainer.


Well it's $20/month now, so if you just sent a buck it looks like you're going to get about 36hrs of elite.

And if you paid for the year, you'll get what, like 19 days?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2008)

I changed the price because it is a DONATION, donate what you WANT.... but i kept getting emails saying i sent you $1 let me know when you get it. Read the page PLEASE.


----------



## Angus (Aug 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> I changed the price because it is a DONATION, donate what you WANT.... but i kept getting emails saying i sent you $1 let me know when you get it. Read the page PLEASE.


I understand it is a DONATION. I would like to DONATE when you add the debit/credit option. I, along with others, would also like to know how long I would be made an elite for once you recieved my DONATION, PLEASE.

Say I WANTed to DONATE enough to make me an elite for one year, how large of a DONATIOIN would that require?


----------



## PHRoG (Aug 15, 2008)

Ditto, I would love to know approx what kind of donation you would like to see for a years worth of elite.

~PHRoG


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am aiming for roughly $5 per month as before.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

That's a fair price.


Sent my money order, fast service, THX Admin.
Obviously worked out fine, send'em in people.

Bought the money order for 25 cents at the liquor store.


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 15, 2008)

so we cant use a credit or debit option now?

and where can i read were im sending this 5 dollars to?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

Payments still aren't working? That link doesn't work, I mean it goes to the page but payments aren't enabled or complete or something.

When I go to the payments page and pick the $5 a month recurring payment it takes me to the next page that says, "To pay for your subscription, please click the order button next to your preferred payment method and follow the instructions on the following page."

Great, Where's the button?

There's no button it just says:

Subscription: *Elite Rolling Society* 
Duration: *1 Month ** 
Cost: *US$5.00*

But there's nothing to click...

I've tried this on two different browsers just to see if it was a browser bug.


----------



## Angus (Aug 30, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Payments still aren't working? That link doesn't work, I mean it goes to the page but payments aren't enabled or complete or something.
> 
> When I go to the payments page and pick the $5 a month recurring payment it takes me to the next page that says, "To pay for your subscription, please click the order button next to your preferred payment method and follow the instructions on the following page."
> 
> ...


Currently We only accept Money Orders, Please make sure theses are *International*
Name Damien Industries Address 234, 5149 Country Hills Blvd N.W
Suite # 306 Calgary, Alberta T3A 5K8, Canada All donations are accepted, the administrator will determine how long your elite membership will last




What more do you want man?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL, I got to "extras" and stopped reading. I win the poor reader award today. Doh!

Thanks man.


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Dec 23, 2008)

i want too use paypal too


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i just joined...you gotta send them a money order to the Damien industries on that "paid subscriptions" page.took a week and a half..i used a western union money order


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here ya go :
http://www.hydroponicz.net/misc-c-151.html


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad we finaly have a way to pay...I got severe ADD, and went from page 2 the the last page haha. Is it a monthly payment (the $5 it listed on the paid subs. page?), a pay once (lifetime)and your set? If it is monthly of $5 could we just send $60, and have to good for the year?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> Glad we finaly have a way to pay...I got severe ADD, and went from page 2 the the last page haha. Is it a monthly payment (the $5 it listed on the paid subs. page?), a pay once (lifetime)and your set? If it is monthly of $5 could we just send $60, and have to good for the year?


 yes....thats what i did..i sent them a 60.00 money order a couple weeks back but now you can just click on that link and pay!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

i dont believe they should just let ANYONE in the club.
you should have to meet a certain criteria to join...We dont want just any dumbass with the elite badge under their name,,,anyone feel me?


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Dec 24, 2008)

fucking nice


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 28, 2008)

I hear ya brah. If someone is going around with an Elite badge they are representing RIU...for better or worse.

Now that the forum has changed I see the difference in Red, and green, everyones name use to be red for me. purpdaddy I dont see your badge anymore...am I missing something?


----------



## gregk (Dec 29, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i dont believe they should just let ANYONE in the club.
> you should have to meet a certain criteria to join...We dont want just any dumbass with the elite badge under their name,,,anyone feel me?


i agree. ive been a member of another forum for allmost 3 yrs with 8k posts and id be pissed to see some newb show up and just be right up to my level. but on this site.. they'd lose out on money if they didnt.


----------



## stonderdude (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't seem to finish the process to pay for the subscription...is mail order the only option?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 30, 2008)

no there is a credit card option at hydroponicz.net


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

last i checked thats how you did it... there go that, dont really wanna send a money order lol


----------



## stonderdude (Jan 1, 2009)

the credit card option seems to work but only if you are going to pay for at least a 6 month membership. =/ I'm not sure if I should do it or not and if it's going to be worth it.. I was only interested in the classified ads mainly and wanted to try it out for a month =/


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its only a few more grams that need to be exchanged for another type of green so just do the 6months lol. Its going to a good site right?!


----------



## stonderdude (Jan 2, 2009)

ok I just signed up, how long does it usually take to get access?


----------



## EckoSky (Jan 29, 2009)

About how long does it take after you've bought the subscription from hydroponicz.net?


----------



## rolln1up (Jan 30, 2009)

I paid for a 6 month elite subscription on jan 19 and it still hasnt kicked in how long should it take?


----------



## jergus (Feb 2, 2009)

rolln1up said:


> I paid for a 6 month elite subscription on jan 19 and it still hasnt kicked in how long should it take?


try posting over here....

https://www.rollitup.org/support/149918-i-paid-elite-now-what.html


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 9, 2009)

i know this is an old thread but i want to become an elite member and clicked on the link and it took me to a hydroponics website and wanted 50 for a year and 30 for 6 months....is it legit? is that who i pay?


----------



## panhead (Feb 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i know this is an old thread but i want to become an elite member and clicked on the link and it took me to a hydroponics website and wanted 50 for a year and 30 for 6 months....is it legit? is that who i pay?


Yes it is legit,i joined as well & paid through the sites check out with credit card.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

nevermind i did it....yay


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

panhead said:


> Yes it is legit,i joined as well & paid through the sites check out with credit card.


damn hey there pan....havent seen you since als threads....anyway thanks, i just got it but where is your stinkin badges????


----------



## wannabee (Feb 24, 2009)

Wondering how to become an elite member. When I try to pay, nothing happens. I don't get anything. There is an "*" next to the $5. Please advise.


----------



## cheese (Mar 1, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Wondering how to become an elite member. When I try to pay, nothing happens. I don't get anything. There is an "*" next to the $5. Please advise.


im getting the same


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 16, 2009)

How long does the upgrade take fellas? I paid last week and am just wondering. Order #1074. Thanks in advance...


out.


----------



## shipinit (Mar 19, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Wondering how to become an elite member. When I try to pay, nothing happens. I don't get anything. There is an "*" next to the $5. Please advise.


Same, tried with IE and firefox.....same issue. If a mod can contact me so that I can pay for membership.....thanks in advance

**Edit**
Paid through link, waiting activation....thanks


----------



## Delusional (Mar 26, 2009)

I am having the same problem and it's quite annoying. I tried to go pay for a membership but I got to the point on the drop-down menu where it only listed one month for $5* and there is no button to press to continue. 

I went to the hydroponicz.net but only saw the option for 6months and a year. I am a new member, I wanted to pay for a month at first to see if I liked it or not. 

Can someone please contact me ASAP, I wish to pay for a months access. Thank you.


----------



## guestrollitup (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ Same, I can't pay. No option.


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 1, 2009)

Barrett said:


> ^^ Same, I can't pay. No option.


PAID.. Still waiting.


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 22, 2009)

I paid 2 donations to the elite society. I am still waiting for mine. I paid for 2 by mistake. It would be cool to donate another one to OHSOGREEN as he has helped so much in going organic. Lots of posts. LOl. So still waiting and if ya can donate one membership since I bought two, that would be nice


----------



## atrumblood (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, I just donated my 5 bucks. Sounds like they don't quite have the system automated yet. I wonder if RIU could use another admin, I think I would qualify


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "dirt clean" who paid twice is qualified... woot!!


out.


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 23, 2009)

I also donated and wanted to check out the 1 month of elite!

If I like it then I would be more than willing to continue my subscription. Any word on when it might kick in? Been about 4 days so far here.

Thanks


----------



## thcheaven (Apr 27, 2009)

I've also donated for the new servers... Was wondering when the "Free" elite membership starts? Been a few days now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

hang tight gang....took me 2 weeks to become an elite member


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm pretty sure "dirt clean" who paid twice is qualified... woot!!
> 
> 
> out.


Oooh yeah


----------



## thcheaven (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, so it's been a week now, Since I donated. Rollitup hasn't updated the donaters page since the 21st.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 28, 2009)

takes awhile.....just hang tight!patience is a virtue....


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

ok think Im ready to go elite....... how much? And where do I go?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

can i get updated? sorry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

like guns and roses said......"have a little patience...."


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

i hear yah i am just getting anxious, been two weeks, not very long but long when youre waitng. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

yeah....I know what you mean bro...I felt like I waited forever you probably missed the cutoff and gotta wait for the next group of people.....I think thats how it works anyway!! I will smoke a bowl for you though peace!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2009)

rollitup has been out of town on a family emergency. i spoke with him yesterday and he was still away. hopefully he can get to this as soon as he returns. i do not know when that will be. sorry for the delay.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2009)

its fine i just cant stop waiting cause im on here a good bit. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

tell me about it...


----------



## atrumblood (May 8, 2009)

should happen soon. Mine just did.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

Just wait till you get into the ELITE stripper forum club.... superkewl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

you not supossed to tell anyone that CJ! while you went there though, might as well mention the free newsletters every 2 weeks


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

Well he's going to be a new member of the ELITE so.... 1/2 demerit. 

All I know is I'm out of condoms...


----------



## Robo high (May 27, 2009)

wow i reallly want this but i have no idea how or when im able to donate!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

CJ was just kidding about the stripper section...LOL  it is still a place to be though


----------



## Robo high (May 27, 2009)

Robo high said:


> wow i reallly want this but i have no idea how or when im able to donate!


can u like not order right now?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 21, 2009)

Trying to sign up for elite membership the sign up page is not complete when will this be fixed? Thanks


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 22, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Trying to sign up for elite membership the sign up page is not complete when will this be fixed? Thanks


 ANY ONE ANY ONE BULER BULER ANY ONE....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

I read you loud and clear, I just don't have an answer for you. Try PM'ng a MOD...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Someone ask for a Mod?


" hello, how may I help you?". LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Someone call for the Mod squad?


----------



## potroast (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I'm the one on the right. How may I help you? 


Is this the page that you are trying to use?

http://www.hydroponicz.net/donation-p-434.html


HTH


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 2, 2009)

potroast said:


> Is this the page that you are trying to use?
> 
> http://www.hydroponicz.net/donation-p-434.html


Hiya potroast, I used this page, received confirmation emails and all that jazz, but my RIU membership hasn't changed at all. Is there still a glitch, or does it take a while? Thanks!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 4, 2009)

depends on processing


----------



## potroast (Jul 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Hiya potroast, I used this page, received confirmation emails and all that jazz, but my RIU membership hasn't changed at all. Is there still a glitch, or does it take a while? Thanks!



Is that an "Elite" badge under your handle?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah...... hey..... can I have one too???


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 5, 2009)

potroast said:


> Is that an "Elite" badge under your handle?


Yep, showed up the next afternoon. 

I really cared more about donating to the site. They host all of our attachments and keep things running for us, and I used to run a forum myself so I know the time and expenses involved. But I was curious after paying in what I'd get to see.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Yep, showed up the next afternoon.
> 
> I really cared more about donating to the site. They host all of our attachments and keep things running for us, and I used to run a forum myself so I know the time and expenses involved. But I was curious after paying in what I'd get to see.


I have donated and pmed rollitup. I have still to yet to recieve my elite membership after donating. Whats the deal friends.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

The deal is it always takes stoners a longer time to get things done....  Be patient, and roll one up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

wonder if thier looking for 'helpers' , huh CJ  I think I might know where to find a good one.....hmmmm LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Hypothetically speaking, how much interest is garnered on a 10 day hold of 40$ times XXX moving it offshore back and forth?  Enough for a Seadoo? 


jk folks, I'm sure you haven't been charged until your membership is activated or they adjust the time line of said activation to incorporate the delay.

By the way, where's my free Elite pizza? Xtra pepperonis plz.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

you think i get paid? Ahahhahahahaha


----------



## stumps (Jul 6, 2009)

thought fdd was doing to paying


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

stumps said:


> thought fdd was doing to paying


i donate.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Hence the JK... no i don't think you get paid...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought the "jk" stood for jungle kush....


LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hence the JK... no i don't think you get paid...



i know you don't. i gotta defend the doo though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Now it's just the doo huh? 

I'm waiting for a solar doo...


----------



## potroast (Jul 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you think i get paid? Ahahhahahahaha



Oh, I'm sorry fdd, I forgot to tell you.

Your paychecks are being forwarded to a home for elderly Mad Mothers.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 2, 2009)

so uh, its still not working? i want an elite membership......hey rollitup, how bout i send u a money order? lol


----------



## caliorange (Aug 11, 2009)

how do i start a thread or do i have to pay membership to do that. thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

there is a block at the top of your screen that says new thread,,, click that


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, new here,

I'm having issues paying for an elite membership. is there still problems?

thanks for your help
cmwsolar


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

Other than the fact that everyone is high over there? they'll get'er done. Have a pizza or two....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Try to pm a moderator


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

wish I could get an elite membership....


Do they let you post "for rent" adds in the classifieds???


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

You can, but that takes twice as long to set up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure. Not much action in the classifieds, really


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Other than the fact that everyone is high over there? they'll get'er done. Have a pizza or two....


LMAO!as long as it's whole wheat crust


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

You are on fire cracker!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Not sure. Not much action in the classifieds, really


 
Posted a thread bout it in Toke N Talk anyways.....


neighbor situations often get sticky


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

You might want to get an extra coke while you wait too....


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You might want to get an extra coke while you wait too....


 
ok I have a 12 pack of coke zero in the fridge


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay..... any century now..... you'll be golden!!


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay..... any century now..... you'll be golden!!


yeah time flies when your having fun


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 25, 2009)

hahah...so true...gnite!! I gotta go make time fly 8 hours!!


----------



## cmwsolar (Aug 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> hahah...so true...gnite!! I gotta go make time fly 8 hours!!


night brotha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

Elite subscription...Invoice 359,order #1218. 9/2/09


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Elite subscription...Invoice 359,order #1218. 9/2/09


*Yes!*








Can't embed this video due to restrictions, but you get the idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwEMxYggoKQ


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, Madonna is flexible for her age,lol. Now I'm all hoping it goes through and doesn't show up on my bill in all caps as DONATION TO YOUR FAVORITE POT SITE....


Johnnyorganic said:


> *Yes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, am I supposed to pm rolli, or do they look for it here?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, am I supposed to pm rolli, or do they look for it here?


It's all taken care of. And don't worry about billing on your CC statement. It's very discreet.

One day *very* soon you will log on and there will be no advertisements.  You will be able to see the source of rep. You will be able to enter the *Forbidden Zone*.

I am so excited. *Hold me!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

What's that in your pocket?!


Johnnyorganic said:


> It's all taken care of. And don't worry about billing on your CC statement. It's very discreet.
> 
> One day *very* soon you will log on and there will be no advertisements. You will be able to see the source of rep. You will be able to enter the *Forbidden Zone*.
> 
> I am so excited. *Hold me!*


I'll wait a couple of days before I nag him, lol.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Pm him too


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's that in your pocket?!


It ain't no one-hitter.

You will need *both* hands. LOL!


----------



## JeepBeep (Sep 2, 2009)

WooHooo Just got my elite membership as well. I think I may have just wet my pants... O nope just spilled some water.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah hey stoney where yah been? I miss chatting with yah....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 2, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> WooHooo Just got my elite membership as well. I think I may have just wet my pants... O nope just spilled some water.


Congratulations! I'd rep you but I'm repped out for the moment. 

This keeps getting better!

Who needs a membership drive?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice bong!


Johnnyorganic said:


> It ain't no one-hitter.
> 
> You will need *both* hands. LOL!


Congrats!


JeepBeep said:


> WooHooo Just got my elite membership as well. I think I may have just wet my pants... O nope just spilled some water.


Well, I've been lurking.I usually don't have a ton of time to get on anymore.I go to bed fairly early.


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah hey stoney where yah been? I miss chatting with yah....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

well stop by sometime and chat me up when you can... still growing?? would love to watch another grow of yours, the last one I saw was a lot of fun,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

how much is the membership??


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2009)

Taking a break...eventually I want to have proper ventilation so I can use my 400 watter,but these things take time.I wish they'd just get medical in my state already.


theloadeddragon said:


> well stop by sometime and chat me up when you can... still growing?? would love to watch another grow of yours, the last one I saw was a lot of fun,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

How much is a membership?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> How much is a membership?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Here ya go.... https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

I can only do one month at a time....?

Its only $5.....

I want a full year at least!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I can only do one month at a time....?


When my first month was almost finished, I received an email stating that if I'd had automatic payments set up, then it would be automatically paid. I thought that's how it was initially done, but then my membership expired and I had to go renew manually. I haven't found an option for automatic payments, so if it exists I'd like to know what I'm supposed to click to do this.

But paying monthly isn't really all that difficult.... sign in to the payment page, click on confirming the payment, and then it's all done. It takes me longer to pay utilities online than it does to pay my RIU membership fees. *Don't forget to manually type in your RIU username though*.... even though you're signed in, it still doesn't fill in that part for you when renewing; I found this out the hard way by it taking a few weeks to get it all settled.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks....


Hey Roll It Up..... yeah the MAN/WOMAN

lifetime membership..... how much...... Im not going to pay monthly...... set a price, lets negotiate.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 3, 2009)

50 a year.... u can pay a year up front.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

thats what I wanna do!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

That's what I did.I went to the hydroponicz page, and put in 50.Then you do the same thing you have to do when you order something online from any other merchant...type in your numbers and such.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

And Stoney is now a Lady in Red....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

I watched that movie the other day.I forgot how damn funny it was.EDIT: I guess the name of the movie is actually "woman in Red," same thing..semantics.


Katatawnic said:


> And Stoney is now a Lady in Red....


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I saw that movie, but can't remember actually seeing it.... I hate when that happens!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

Gene Wilder,Kelly Lebrock from weird science....


Katatawnic said:


> I know I saw that movie, but can't remember actually seeing it.... I hate when that happens!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, that I know.... I meant I don't remember any scenes or details.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

Stoney McMoment, there, lol.


Katatawnic said:


> Oh yeah, that I know.... I meant I don't remember any scenes or details.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL! I have those *all* the time. Without being stoned, might I add....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

Me too.I think the reason I have dry mouth is because the damn thing is hanging open all the time.


Katatawnic said:


> LOL! I have those *all* the time. Without being stoned, might I add....


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

That's funny right there!  May I borrow it? I'll give you credit, even!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2009)

Go for it!


Katatawnic said:


> That's funny right there!  May I borrow it? I'll give you credit, even!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

For a hamburger today, I will gladly pay you on Tuesday.


----------



## JeepBeep (Sep 4, 2009)

What is the typical turn around time on getting you elite membership started.... Not worried just wanna know.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 4, 2009)

If you don't screw up like I did when I renewed  .... When I first signed up, it took one or two days for my membership to switch.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

Brace urself...... it varies.


----------



## MOBee (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Brace urself...... it varies.


Ok i Just Paid mine! Gonna wait for it to activate


----------



## Skoad (Sep 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Brace urself...... it varies.



I know! I donated 2 months ago this weekend, still waiting on mine.

Had went to donate twice since but figured Id wait for Elite. Taking longer than expected. Prob donate again this weekend anyway.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

Try sending some brownies!!


----------



## MOBee (Sep 11, 2009)

Still not activated


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope the reality lives up to the anticipation....


----------



## othehustla (Sep 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I hope the reality lives up to the anticipation....


i just payed how long does it take


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 11, 2009)

othehustla said:


> i just payed how long does it take


Scroll up a few posts on the same page as your post.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

ask and you shall recieve, welcome new elite members...


----------



## Skoad (Sep 12, 2009)

I didnt get one =(

Im pretty sure I added my username when I submitted mine. Even have paypal receipt.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 12, 2009)

Same here paid subscription with no elite.. Does it take a couple hours or something?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2009)

if you are having problems with your elite please pm rollitup with your info.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 12, 2009)

Still no change.. Did rollis' family emergency worsen? I hope he's cool.....


----------



## c0okiecrisps (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been waiting two days for mine to activate, and have already contacted riu. =[


i just want to hit the classifieds up!


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

c0okiecrisps said:


> I have been waiting two days for mine to activate, and have already contacted riu. =[
> 
> 
> i just want to hit the classifieds up!


give it a few i payed at night by the morning i woke up and logged in and i was elite


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 13, 2009)

Still nothing here.. I hope everything is ok.......


----------



## Skoad (Sep 14, 2009)

Same. I went ahead and paid again anyway


----------



## ElvisC (Sep 15, 2009)

Just Paid


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

How much does elite cost? 5/month?


----------



## Skoad (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes. $5 min. a month. Hopefully Ill get my promotion before this month ends =P


----------



## ElvisC (Sep 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> enjoy !!!!


Still can't see the private sections


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Me niether!!!!! lmao


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 16, 2009)

Me either its been 5 days now..... Whats the deal? is there a screening process or something..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2009)

Rolli is probably just busy.If it's been a few days, just shoot him a polite pm with your order number and ask him to upgrade you to elite.


----------



## Skoad (Sep 17, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Me either its been 5 days now..... Whats the deal? is there a screening process or something..



It sometimes just takes awhile I guess. 

- edit- yayyyy I got mine now! woooot. Took a bit but I got it.


----------



## daf (Sep 19, 2009)

When I go to the payment page, where it says select your payment type, nothing shows up. Any thoughts?


----------



## onship (Sep 25, 2009)

I got the same problem. Looking for help out there.


----------



## om3gawave (Sep 27, 2009)

Also looking to purchase the elite membership, but no button to continue the order on the order page.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## colem8 (Oct 4, 2009)

om3gawave said:


> Also looking to purchase the elite membership, but no button to continue the order on the order page.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Help also required!! I go to the option of paying for a months subscription but then there is no payment option on the screen....?? anyone know how i can get the subscription?? I'll start posting on other forums if the staff here cant help. Cheers


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 5, 2009)

On the main forum page, there are instructions to go to the "payments info" page. (It's in text, not a link; above the "Elite Rolling Society" forum category.) Once there, at the bottom of the details, is a link to the site to which you make your payment. There you create your account, make sure you type your RIU username in the provided box (or else RIU won't know who made the payment!), and in a couple/few days your RIU account will be credited.

You can pay $5 monthly, or $50 for a year. (According to CrackerJax; I've only done it monthly so far, but plan on going yearly when finances allow.)

The links I provided you are there, and can be found if you read. I'm not trying to be rude in pointing this out, just saying.... when all else fails, read the instructions.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> On the main forum page, there are instructions to go to the "payments info" page. (It's in text, not a link; above the "Elite Rolling Society" forum category.) Once there, at the bottom of the details, is a link to the site to which you make your payment. There you create your account, make sure you type your RIU username in the provided box (or else RIU won't know who made the payment!), and in a couple/few days your RIU account will be credited.
> 
> You can pay $5 monthly, or $50 for a year. (According to CrackerJax; I've only done it monthly so far, but plan on going yearly when finances allow.)
> 
> The links I provided you are there, and can be found if you read. I'm not trying to be rude in pointing this out, just saying.... when all else fails, read the instructions.


Yeah Ok, try going there in the last week and you get a problem.

Page not found!

Before that you would goto 2CO site and it would have a error.

There is no way to become ellite at this point. Wish they could find a way to make some money here.
Also their site hydroponicz.net has been removed, last several days just has a default server page.... hmmmm


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hmmmm... curiouser and curiouser!*


----------



## colem8 (Oct 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *Hmmmm... curiouser and curiouser!*



Yip still not working. Where are the dam staff around here, pathetic really, how long has this post been open and the bloody staff haven't fixed it or explained themselves..... probably getting stoned


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

colem8 said:


> Yip still not working. Where are the dam staff around here, pathetic really, how long has this post been open and the bloody staff haven't fixed it or explained themselves..... probably getting stoned


No way... people on *this* site getting stoned?!  Get out! 

Oh well, if they still want donations, they'll get everything fixed.  No use in worrying about something that's most definitely out of our hands for now. Could be that Rollitup has his own hands full with restoring an entire site. The last thing on my priority list was posting forum responses when my computer went kaput last week. The only reason I'm browing/posting now is because it's not my computer; I put that one out of my reach till I can get it repaired, or else I'll just start banging my head against a wall trying to fix what I logically know I can't fix.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> No way... people on *this* site getting stoned?!  Get out!
> 
> Oh well, if they still want donations, they'll get everything fixed.  No use in worrying about something that's most definitely out of our hands for now. Could be that Rollitup has his own hands full with restoring an entire site. The last thing on my priority list was posting forum responses when my computer went kaput last week. The only reason I'm browing/posting now is because it's not my computer; I put that one out of my reach till I can get it repaired, or else I'll just start banging my head against a wall trying to fix what I logically know I can't fix.


lol I used to fix computers lol, how many times I've heard plp go on about pc problems LOL. Not that it's funny for you (since I'm not making a buck or anything), just stoned and had a the though, yeah I've heard that story a million times atleast.

Just last week I got my first virus in 4-6 years I was soo pissed.
I finally just fixed it the other day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

In my opinion, this issue should be of importance and should be at the top of the "to do" list.. Instead of passing out weak, unwarranted infractions, then erasing the evidence at hand...

by the way, I made a healthy donation a few months ago.....WTF happened??my donation shoulda got me at least another 2 years....


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> In my opinion, this issue should be of importance and should be at the top of the "to do" list.. Instead of passing out weak, unwarranted infractions, then erasing the evidence at hand...


Jesus shit Im stoned man


----------



## MaiaPax (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd really like to be an elite member to


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> lol I used to fix computers lol, how many times I've heard plp go on about pc problems LOL. Not that it's funny for you (since I'm not making a buck or anything), just stoned and had a the though, yeah I've heard that story a million times atleast.
> 
> Just last week I got my first virus in 4-6 years I was soo pissed.
> I finally just fixed it the other day.


Oh, I get it. You can laugh "near" me all you want, so long as it's not *at* me.  Yeah, this is my first virus since 1999 or 2000.  There's no fix, aside from wiping out the entire drive, cleaning the MBR, and starting completely over; it resides in the memory and writes itself to the MBR, so you can't get rid of it any other way. I've researched this sucker, and all the pros say this is the only way to hope to eradicate it. (Then booting with a Linux Live CD so that I can get all photos and videos, etc., off of my external drive onto data DVDs before wiping that too; this virus infects every medium in and attached to the computer, even my camera's SD card has to be replaced as it was in there when the computer got infected. Then I'll only be able to 100% safely access the files on those discs via a Linux Live demo, so that my HDD is dormant and protected.) This would be acceptable enough, if it weren't for the fact that it's bypassing the BIOS, so I can't boot from CD or USB memory, etc. It's being taken to our friend's house tonight, who fixes PCs for a living. If anyone can get it to boot from something other than the C: drive, it'll be him. You familiar with the Win32/Virut family? (The one I got is Win32/Virut.17408.) It's sheer evil; there's just no other word for it. I'll be sticking with Linux unless I absolutely (and briefly!) need WinBlow$ for a particular program... I'll never allow my computer to be so vulnerable again!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> In my opinion, this issue should be of importance and should be at the top of the "to do" list.. Instead of passing out weak, unwarranted infractions, then erasing the evidence at hand...
> 
> by the way, I made a healthy donation a few months ago.....WTF happened??my donation shoulda got me at least another 2 years....


Hon, I'm sure it's of utmost importance to RIU; we're the ones helping to keep the site going financially.  But if things are broken, they're broken, and there's nothing they can do about our donations and memberships until they're able to work out the glitches. PM Rollitup with just a little "reminder" about your payment, so that he can address it when the glitches are fixed. When I couldn't reach Rollitup last month, I PMd Faded and he talked to Rollitup; everything ended up working once he was back in town; with the date readjusted for my membership's lost time. 

Sounds to me like computer problems are a bit contagious lately...


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

i tried to scribe to become and elite member and couldnt. .. here is what i do

1. click "paid subscriptions" on my home page
2. go to the bottom right of the page and select "5 dollars" under the payment methods
3. Then i click "order" and get the following message

Select Payment Method To pay for your subscription, please click the order button next to your preferred payment method and follow the instructions on the following page. 
Subscription: *Elite Rolling Society* Duration: *1 Month ** Cost: *US$5.00*​


if i do the following...

1. click "paid subscriptions" on my home page
2. go to the bottom page and click the hyperlink "elite subscriptions" then i get a message stating this page does not exist and it takes me to my IP homepage


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i tried to scribe to become and elite member and couldnt. .. here is what i do


Go back one page, it's all there.  As much as we're aware of on this end, anyhow. 

From this post on...



Phenom420 said:


> Yeah Ok, try going there in the last week and you get a problem.
> 
> Page not found!
> 
> ...


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess someone just isn't broke enough yet to care, it will get fixed about the time they really need to dough.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Go back one page, it's all there.  As much as we're aware of on this end, anyhow.
> 
> From this post on...


like i described above its not there if your refering to the page that tells me everything that comes with the elite membership.. then nothing is there that allows me to make the purchase.. just as i stated above


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> like i described above its not there if your refering to the page that tells me everything that comes with the elite membership.. then nothing is there that allows me to make the purchase.. just as i stated above


Yea that b the problem

There really is NO way to become a elite at this point.

Hopefully who ever profits from it will read and see they are missing a few dollars and might care enough to find a new way for us to pay.

BUT they may have problems being accepted by Visa/MC as this site is def classified as "high risk" and loads of banks don't wanna trust anyone right now, so if the owner has less than great credit they probably get denied alot.
I know way to much about that as I'm a merchant and have dealt with banks alot over the last decade.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

The problem i found is that there is a invalid link on the site and the other link takes me to a dead end where it just shows info and doesnt allow me to purchase... upon this.. i emailed them and havent gotten any reply... im going to look for a number so i can call them tomorrow.. i have found there address so i can mail payments but im not going that route


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been emailing Rolli since 3 weak's prior to my elite expiring.
Not very cool.
I was actually pissed when I got no response and my elite badge still vanished.
Not cool.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

im going to do some research and try to find a way of contacting them so this can be resolved... its unusual that people really fight to pay for something.. that shows how good this site is despite of our current situation


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

I was also shocked when my elite expired....


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

that must have recieved there goverment bail out


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> that must have recieved there goverment bail out


lol
neah, nothing in it for the gov LOL
bailouts aren't for the common good remember.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> like i described above its not there if your refering to the page that tells me everything that comes with the elite membership.. then nothing is there that allows me to make the purchase.. just as i stated above


I meant that we'd just discussed the exact problem you'd posted, that's all. Nothing more, nothing less. Right before your post describing what you did to attempt to pay, and you ended up at a missing page/site. I wasn't telling you a solution was there; only that it was already pointed out that the pay page is now gone, as is that whole site. In other words, all we're doing now is repeating ourselves, and that's not going to get whatever glitch there obviously is to fix itself. We've all been in the middle of trying to solve big problems before, and I'm sure none of us got help fixing them because other people were riding us to get them solved. As a matter of fact, I'm sure we all can say that being ridden while trying to solve something is a hindrance, never a help. 

As far as the site problems are concerned, there's obviously nothing that can be done about collecting our payments or updating our accounts until the glitches (nightmares? who knows?) are fixed. Getting upset isn't going to change nor help it. (I'm not talking to anyone in particular, just saying. lol) I was insanely pissed that my computer went down the drain, but now I'm just accepting it because that's all I can do without going completely bat shit insane... which still won't remove the virus from my computer.  I just have to wait for it to (hopefully!) be repaired, and try to keep my mind off of it.

As far as no one answering anyone's questions in the "Support" portion of the forum... that is annoying to say the least. IMNSHO, why have a support forum if no one will lend some support, even if it's only to say, "I don't know what's going on, but Rollitup will be made aware of this problem ASAP, and someone will get back to you all when it's fixed." My guess is Rollitup is the only one who can do anything about this, as the mods couldn't fix my Elite membership problem before; only Rollitup could. But it *would* be polite (not to mention possibly appeasing enough to get some people to stop posting about this) for someone who works for RIU (paid or volunteer, either way) to acknowledge that the problem has been realized.

But when it's all said and done, those who can't pay right now (like me) just can't pay till whatever problem is going on can be fixed, and unfortunately those who have paid will also have to wait for the same. It sucks, I know. But I also know that if RIU isn't able to receive payments, then RIU is hurting a lot more than those of us paying (or wanting to pay) $5 are. Just try to keep that in mind... our problems are most likely puny compared to the other site being completely gone, and RIU's inability to collect payments much less update paid accounts.

Make sense?  I've run forums, both as mod and as admin. It was quite helpful when users reported problems to the "support" forum, as they often were aware of them sooner than I was, as they were posting while I was modding/admining. However, once a problem was reported, no amount of repeating was going to get it fixed... only my sitting at my computer for *hours on end* troubleshooting and wanting to commit computeracide  would succeed at that. 

At this point in time, I don't foresee myself ever modding/adminig again; it was a tremendous headache. 


As an aside... RIU, perhaps Rollitup could set up a PayPal account to collect payments from those who wish to make them? That way we get what we want, RIU gets donations, and *that* end of the problem could be fixed quickly and easily. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

How about displaying the page from awhile ago with the donations on it? It's been asked for many times but was always ignored.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is getting to the point of being offensive.
At this point the thread's I had in the Elite section.
Are out dated and the one's I was following will take day's to catch up on.
*We must decide for ourselves if it is really worht it.*
To me the donatoin strarted as just helping the site.
Then I got used to the elite privilages. Now they have new server's and don't need our money as bad.
I am about done trying.


----------



## colem8 (Oct 7, 2009)

'Katatawnic' you get virus's from downloading too much porn (experience talking), stop wanking and get a gf! lol


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 7, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> It is getting to the point of being offensive.
> At this point the thread's I had in the Elite section.
> Are out dated and the one's I was following will take day's to catch up on.
> *We must decide for ourselves if it is really worht it.*
> ...


Man I think in part it could be they can't get accepted to take credit cards, this site would def be a high risk one, and banks aren't all about that shit these days.

I'm in the adult industry and well a bank slapped me down and took me 8 months to find another to pick me up (this was while my credit was still good).

It takes money to runs sites like this one, and I doubt the ads cover it, someone is probably feeling the hurt here..

I just wish they would be up front and say "guys I dunno when I can fix the problem" or "guys it's coming in a week or 2" but just to take pages down does make the community frown a bit.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's exactly how it started with me, too. I was really only concerned with giving back to the site by helping with a few bucks, but I got really used to the "perks" that come with Elite membership. And I want it back.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 7, 2009)

colem8 said:


> 'Katatawnic' you get virus's from downloading too much porn (experience talking), stop wanking and get a gf! lol


Uh, you do know I'm a woman, correct?  That said... I haven't had a girlfriend in about six years or so.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol sweet.. my girlfriend here is lookin for a awesome stoner chick 



Katatawnic said:


> Uh, you do know I'm a woman, correct?  That said... I haven't had a girlfriend in about six years or so.


----------



## colem8 (Oct 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Uh, you do know I'm a woman, correct?  That said... I haven't had a girlfriend in about six years or so.


Had no idea....In that case i meant the opposite of what felas do...


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just want my badge back.
And I can see that it would be difficult to get a payment sysytem.
But what do the seed bank's use.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

they can use me as their payment method... haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

Me too, I take visa, MasterCard, American express, and personal checks.  lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I just want my badge back.
> And I can see that it would be difficult to get a payment sysytem.
> But what do the seed bank's use.


I want mine back too. I don't really care who's been leaving the anon rep with stupid comments, but curiosity still reigns.  Very easy to get used to the "extras" the badge gives.

The seed banks aren't in the U.S.; different banks I suppose, possibly different guidlines? (shrugs)

PayPal eradicates that entire problem. When I ran forums, there were users that donated to the domain via PayPal, with no glitches on either end. We don't know if that's RIU's problem, but if it is... solved, just like that! 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Me too, I take visa, MasterCard, American express, and personal checks.  lol


Personal checks?  That's some trust right there!


----------



## ROBBIE313 (Oct 9, 2009)

anyone know how to start new threads???? im not seeing a start new thread tab anywhere all i can do is comment ,i cant even find my pm's an i have1 i need to read any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

depending on which profile skin you are usuing, it might be worded differently... on my skin (fancy gray) I go to "HOME" which brings me to all the different areas like, indoor grow, outdoor grow, hydponics grow, support, grow journals, etc.... then click to go to your catagory of your choice..... then click "new thread" on the top left


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the "Default Style" skin, and the forums home page's logo just says, "vBulletin." (Then category of choice, then "New Thread" after that.)

To get to all of your user settings (including finding your PM pages), it usually says "My Rollitup" though it may say something else depending on the skin you use. The main user settings page will list your subscribed threads, latest reputation received, and much more thread/posting info. The navigation menu on the left lists other preferences to set, PM pages, etc.

From the two links above, just navigate around and you'll find several things you didn't know existed before. Like any site or program, you just gotta see what's there and try it all out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

and an endless supply of pot at that,


----------



## colem8 (Oct 9, 2009)

Off the topic a bit, but does anyone know how to become an Elite yet??? none of the staff or admins on the forum are of help with this matter....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

read the last four pages of this thread..... its in there somewhere


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

there are technical difficulties and the rest of us can not become elite either


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

there is that too... but that should be in the last 4 pages as well


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 11, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I just want my badge back.
> And I can see that it would be difficult to get a payment sysytem.
> But what do the seed bank's use.


Seed banks are overseas mostly and use 3rd party, most likely shell companies.

I use to do that with my porn sites, run a web hosting company and process my own subscriptions, till I got caught and bam on the black list LOL.

You can get black listed by banks for having too many charge backs and so on and if they got nailed for that on a merchant account then it would follow them everywhere they apply.

ah hell im stoned, time for a weed nap


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

hey phenom, nice grillz in your avatarLOL


----------



## colem8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea that guy looks to be on acid...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

colem8 said:


> Yea that guy looks to be on acid...


 nice badge bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

thats fucking hilarious!  lmao! plus rep dude


----------



## colem8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Keeping it real just like the man himself bob marley


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah guys I was doing a google image search for "your brain on drugs" and found that guy or thing, I was fried and it had my rolling on the floor.
Had to make it my avatar.

Thanks guys


----------



## colem8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bloody awesome 'Phenom420'


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 13, 2009)

colem8 said:


> Bloody awesome 'Phenom420'


Thanks little Bud.
Yeah I was stoned the other night and googling "your brain on drugs" under images and after 20+ pages hahaha that stood out like a sexy asian, cept it made me bust out laughing at 4AM waking up the Wifey LOL


----------



## colem8 (Oct 14, 2009)

oh you like asian woman too??!! I'm in the exact same boat as you, now Im engaged to a beautiful korean woman  Cheers


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 14, 2009)

colem8 said:


> oh you like asian woman too??!! I'm in the exact same boat as you, now Im engaged to a beautiful korean woman  Cheers


hehehe right on, hell yeah I likes asians LOL.
My Wifey does 2, although she hasn't gotten herself one yet LOL.

Congrats on that sir, me and my Wifey got married at our place, while all our guest were outside we were on the roof of our place ripping a 2.5' bong LOL


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Any body have any idea whats going on with this elite membership... anybody tried to subscribe recently to see if it works? im broke or ide try


----------



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 14, 2009)

colem8 said:


> oh you like asian woman too??!! I'm in the exact same boat as you, now Im engaged to a beautiful korean woman  Cheers


Hah, I'm married to a Thai woman myself, just had our 7 year anniv a few months back. Nothing beats some good Thai cookin!


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 14, 2009)

HHGTTG420 said:


> Hah, I'm married to a Thai woman myself, just had our 7 year anniv a few months back. Nothing beats some good Thai cookin!


LOL
I married a little cute blue eyed blonde, she looks pretty young too, hehehehe


----------



## SyNiK4L (Oct 18, 2009)

any word on elite membership gettin back? i want my membership back


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a single word, so far as I know. I want mine back too. Some form of acknowledgment of this issue, whether a guesstimate of how/when this will be fixed or not, sure would be appreciated... wouldn't you agree? But I stopped holding my breath weeks ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm still holding mine,,,, and nope, didn't die yet, I can hold my breath for a long time lol


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Not a single word, so far as I know. I want mine back too. Some form of acknowledgment of this issue, whether a guesstimate of how/when this will be fixed or not, sure would be appreciated... wouldn't you agree? But I stopped holding my breath weeks ago.


Yeah and I thought I was bad about not getting around to things, but I'm not that bad when it comes to not taking money.




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm still holding mine,,,, and nope, didn't die yet, I can hold my breath for a long time lol


I hear some are loosing theirs.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

However guys, I did notice they got around to making a fake site for their smokeless products they are pushing now.
I'm kinda annoyed they made a fake shell site to sell a fake cruddy product rahter than working on taking our money.
I also advertise for a bunch that sell those stupid e-cigs that r prob slowly poisoning plp.

Seriously who that smoke weed is gonna go 4 those fake e-cigs?
They would stand to make more from "donations" than selling that stuff, most plp aren't buying from ads anymore, def not that crap.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried it the other day without any sucess ... i wrote them several emails and have no responses ... guess they dont give a fuck about any of us anymore


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I tried it the other day without any sucess ... i wrote them several emails and have no responses ... guess they dont give a fuck about any of us anymore


Yeah I wrote them a month ago, never a reply.

I really think its more like they are very high risk and prob were dropped by their previous merchant bank (who allows them to process cards) and now they can't get another bank to take them (they also could be on the black list of merchants, which makes it impossible, unless they go though another like say ccbill verotel 2co, ect...)

Either way it would be nice and caring of them to give us a message on the subscription page as to why and maybe when they are going to fix it....

That leads me to think the part that they are too high risk to get accepted, due to they are charging a subscription fee (you can try to hide it as donating, but so do dealers) but it boils down to it's a site all about illegal discussion (in most states) so the folks at the bank don't want to be in the spot light say if a crack down happened as they would be possibly profiting from an illegal business.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im also a online merchant and I've had the fun of being a high risk merchant and without great credit and already great merchant history your pretty much screwed.

Ohh another note, if they had alot of charge backs (plp not wanting to pay, calling their cc company and saying it wasn't authorized, or their kid did it, ect) that will cost you your merchant account and make it VERY hard or maybe impossible to get picked back up (you won't if you owe the bank money).

Banks fuck us merchants left and right, that's actually y I'm a grower now, I use to be a smut peddler.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 18, 2009)

illl mail a damn check in if thats what i gotta do... so long as they come out and say "start mailing the checks cause we cant accept plastic for a while" ... thats all they gotta say


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> illl mail a damn check in if thats what i gotta do... so long as they come out and say "start mailing the checks cause we cant accept plastic for a while" ... thats all they gotta say


Yeah I wouldn't...........


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

I've still got a one word solution to that... *PayPal*.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 18, 2009)

*California NORML Release &#8211; Oct 12, 2009* 

Paypal, the well-known internet payment company has told California NORML that it will no longer accept payments to our &#8220;type of business&#8221; because we accept listing payments from cannabis-recommending physicians.
 
After years of offering free listings to physicians and collectives at our website http://www.canorml.org, CaNORML began charging a yearly listing fee to cover our costs last year.
  
PayPal froze CaNORML&#8217;s account in June, saying that by accepting listing fees fromcollectives, we were violating their Acceptable Use policy, which says, &#8220;you may not use PayPal in the purchase or sale of narcotics.&#8221; Although narcotics were not being sold over the CaNORML site, we reluctantly agreed to stop accepting listings fees from collectives that dispense medical marijuana, recognizing that even though they are legal under state law, they are illegal under federal law. However, we continued to accept payments online from doctors, attorneys, and members.
 
Now PayPal has stopped accepting payments from the CaNORML site because we continued to accept listing payments from physicians.
 
Under a ruling upheld by the U.S. Supreme Court (Conant v. Walters, 2003), physicians have the first amendment right to discuss and recommend medical marijuana for their patients, although they may not distribute it or help patients in finding it. PayPal was informed of this and wrote back, &#8220;We are not arguing the legality of this issue; we are simply stating that we have made the business decision to not be involved with this type of business.&#8221;
 
Because of its discriminatory policy and disregard of physicians&#8217; first amendment rights, CaNORML submits that PayPal is not the &#8220;type of business&#8221; to be used by those who advocate for human rights. We will file a complaint with the federal banking committee over their practices.
 
Located in San Jose, California, PayPal was founded in 1998 and was acquired by eBay (California gubernatorial candidate Meg Whitman&#8217;s former company) in 2002.
 _*
Complain to*_: PayPal, 2211 N 1st St, San Jose 95131 (40 376-7400
Dale Gieringer, CA NORML


----------



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I've still got a one word solution to that... *PayPal*.


From what I seem to remember in another thread, RIU had paypal but ended up getting the account blocked because the site promoted drugs.

*Edit: * greenearth5 posted a much better example on this with CaNORML's issue w/paypal just above me.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> *California NORML Release  Oct 12, 2009*
> 
> Paypal, the well-known internet payment company has told California NORML that it will no longer accept payments to our type of business because we accept listing payments from cannabis-recommending physicians.
> 
> ...


Yeah Paypal fucked me years ago took several grand out of my account over a $59 sale someone used a stolen card on, and that was my only bad transaction out of hundreds.

You can read y not to use paypal at www.paypalsucks.com


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea. My PayPal account was hacked in 2007, I discovered it within a few hours of it occurring, and instead of using emails or contact forms, I immediately called PayPal and informed them that someone had just used my account to purchase four computers on eBay. They reversed the charges in moments, and everything was settled without a hitch. (I then of course changed my passwords on all sites!)

I was very pleased with PayPal's prompt actions against this theft, and have since told many people that they protect you against fraud. I've suggested to them that they also use PayPal's option of generating credit card numbers that can be used however we choose (one time payment only, recurring payments to that merchant only, etc.) in order to protect our real CC#'s from fraud. Now after reading quite a bit at www.paypalsucks.com, I'm thinking I should tell those to whom I'd made these recommendations that I was wrong, and not to trust PayPal as much as I'd thought we should.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Wow, I had no idea. My PayPal account was hacked in 2007, I discovered it within a few hours of it occurring, and instead of using emails or contact forms, I immediately called PayPal and informed them that someone had just used my account to purchase four computers on eBay. They reversed the charges in moments, and everything was settled without a hitch. (I then of course changed my passwords on all sites!)
> 
> I was very pleased with PayPal's prompt actions against this theft, and have since told many people that they protect you against fraud. I've suggested to them that they also use PayPal's option of generating credit card numbers that can be used however we choose (one time payment only, recurring payments to that merchant only, etc.) in order to protect our real CC#'s from fraud. Now after reading quite a bit at www.paypalsucks.com, I'm thinking I should tell those to whom I'd made these recommendations that I was wrong, and not to trust PayPal as much as I'd thought we should.


Sure, trust Paypal, I've spent the last 5-6 years telling plp why they shouldnt trust any bank let alone a rouge wanna b like paypal.

Hell read the agreement you agree to, that's some scary shite.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I should reiterate... I've suggested trusting PayPal more than banks.  But again, that was due to the very positive experience I had with them when I had that hack and theft. (It was my password that was hacked, not my PayPal account itself. I typed that wrong in my last post. The asshole that hacked me emailed me afterward, telling me how he hacked me, gloating! It was because I used the same password for several sites, so once he hacked it that's all he needed.) I'm planning on rereading their TOS just to see what all it says, but again, after reading all I did at paypalsucks.com, I'm more than convinced.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I trust real gov licensed banks before I trust paypal, they aren't governed like a bank is, they legally can steal from you, you agree to it basically.
Real banks can't pull the shit paypal pulls, and banks r pretty underhanded.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

Banks can and do legally steal from you, as well. Don't let the "governed" part fool you or anyone else. I know this from personal experience, as well as from many other people's experiences. But again, I wasn't aware of PayPal's B.S., and thought they were on the up and up... I haven't had any situations in which they'd have opportunity to screw me, so I had no clue.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well yeah they do steal, has happened to me, other than outragous overdraf fees and the OD fees on debit card transactions which should b illegal all the way around since they are secured funds when you use your check card, anyways.
Yeah paypal is on the up and up to make you think they are more than trust worthy and some plp never have a problem, BUT merchants should truly be weary of em.
Paypals mind set is that YOU are trying to fuck them or someone else over, and that's how they treat you once you become familar with their line of shit.

I wound up sueing them in small claims in my city (what you normally and are legally able to do)
gaypal turned around tried to contest the venue and so on, my uncle was friends with the judge and gave him the heads up (which pissed him off some company was trying to go over his head) and yeah I got my day and they settled before hand.
Part of that settlement was I can't talk about it, yeah will fuck them.
They didn't feel the need to spend those big buck attorneys to reclaim the 3600 my bank had not been able to, see my bank went to bat for me and reclaimed 7000 or so, paypal had taken 11-12000.00 something like that, all over $59 BTW.
so I got a settlement and a check, then I dropped it.
Ill pay though them with prepaid cards, but give them my bank account number, yeah I think NOT.

I hate plp when I sale items online they r like "can you take paypal".


----------



## amv (Nov 6, 2009)

i need to delete my account for now how do i go about doing this????


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 6, 2009)

amv said:


> i need to delete my account for now how do i go about doing this????


As far as I have heard it is not possible.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

So what's the 411 on the elite?? Still waiting and still holding my breath, I think I might pass out soon.!LOL


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So what's the 411 on the elite?? Still waiting and still holding my breath, I think I might pass out soon.!LOL


LOL
Man I think it's like I said b4, they can't get approval from a bank to take CC transactions cuz it's basically a drug forum and bank's don't want any part of that.

So I do believe it's gonna b a long long wait, notice their hydro shop site is down also.

Im worried that this time next year there wotn be a RIU

notice they added those silly smoking ads lately? 
Those ads are such bull shit, it's annoying they can make fake domains for stupid products for the stupid but they cant say hey guys we cant do ellite memberships right now.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 6, 2009)

is there any way to buy unlimited or something like that?


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> is there any way to buy unlimited or something like that?


um no
you could send cash if you actually trust whoever is on the receiving end, personally I don't do the cash n the mail thing.


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So what's the 411 on the elite?? Still waiting and still holding my breath, I think I might pass out soon.!LOL


Not holding my breath... blue and purple may be great colors for me, but not on my cheeks. 



Phenom420 said:


> notice they added those silly smoking ads lately?
> Those ads are such bull shit, it's annoying they can make fake domains for stupid products for the stupid but they cant say hey guys we cant do ellite memberships right now.


I rarely see an ad in my browser... my FF add-on for blocking ads works great!  And yes, I'm quite annoyed that *no one* has bothered to reply to this thread even to simply say, "Sorry, but we can't do that for now."


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Not holding my breath... blue and purple may be great colors for me, but not on my cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely see an ad in my browser... my FF add-on for blocking ads works great!  And yes, I'm quite annoyed that *no one* has bothered to reply to this thread even to simply say, "Sorry, but we can't do that for now."


I block ads at my router usually but I was just making a point, they could come up with these gay ads and sites like http://www.the-dallas-tribune.com/ but can't come in here and tell the community what is up with our world here.

It's made me consider other communities, and is another reason I haven't been so active in the last few weeks.


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 6, 2009)

Are these ads being referred to lately *RIU* ads, or from paying advertisers?

Point being it makes sense that someone else is putting the work into the ads, and RIU is getting a "pay-per-click" kind of deal. That is different from RIU putting time and work into it.

However, this wouldn't excuse RIU's lack of responding to our request for help, or at the least acknowledgement. The "ignore" feature RUI has apparently used RE: this thread/issue is unbelievable. I used to rave about how helpful the administration was, but I've come to the opposite conclusion as of late... dunno why!


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Are these ads being referred to lately *RIU* ads, or from paying advertisers?
> 
> Point being it makes sense that someone else is putting the work into the ads, and RIU is getting a "pay-per-click" kind of deal. That is different from RIU putting time and work into it.
> 
> However, this wouldn't excuse RIU's lack of responding to our request for help, or at the least acknowledgement. The "ignore" feature RUI has apparently used RE: this thread/issue is unbelievable. I used to rave about how helpful the administration was, but I've come to the opposite conclusion as of late... dunno why!


The smoking site is a site the RIU guy owns as well, goto http://www.the-dallas-tribune.com/ looks alot like the page u get from RIUs old hydro store that is no longer up. it is a pay per click but what im saying is they take time to put up these silly bogus ad sites and can't even post a pub message, this community isn't cared for and I'm afraid 1 day we are gonna hit up the address to find nothing anymore. 

I run a gamer site and do ads for another vapor smoke cig thing and they r a joke and NOONE buys them.

Im not sure y anyone running a weed forum would think their audiance would wanna go for this stuff, encnomy sucks, plp have learned that ads r bull poopie and most dont even bother to click cuz they learned long ago not to.

My other point is, they r wasting time on ads that don't make the $$$ when they could atleast setup some western union payments or something of that nature or atleast TRY to find a way to take our money as tons of us wanna pay $5 a month. Those click ads pay pennies per click and not that well if someone does actually buy something.

I dont make shit on my ads and between all the domains I operate I'm sure I get more traffic than RIU and I don't make that much from ads, sometimes near nothing.

I love this site and all it's the best, I just wish whoever would wake up.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

I checked to see who owned the domain and RIU is reg though godaddys domain proxy service which makes it private unless the courts request the info
and the dalls bull shit site is registered though another domain proxy service (not godaddy) again to hide the owner 

Could have done that so plp wouldn't put 2 and 1 together...

RIUs domain points to ip 207.126.162.246
OrgName: SkipLink, LLC
OrgID: SKIPL
Address: P.O. Box 888741
City: Atlanta
StateProv: GA
PostalCode: 30356
Country: US

ReferralServer: rwhois://rwhois.skiplink.net:4321

NetRange: 207.126.160.0 - 207.126.167.255
CIDR: 207.126.160.0/21
OriginAS: AS46176
NetName: SKIPLINK
NetHandle: NET-207-126-160-0-1
Parent: NET-207-0-0-0-0
NetType: Direct Allocation
NameServer: NS1.COLLECTIVENOC.COM
NameServer: NS2.COLLECTIVENOC.COM
Comment:
RegDate: 2008-11-05
Updated: 2008-11-06


dalls BS points to 207.126.163.22
OrgName: SkipLink, LLC
OrgID: SKIPL
Address: P.O. Box 888741
City: Atlanta
StateProv: GA
PostalCode: 30356
Country: US

ReferralServer: rwhois://rwhois.skiplink.net:4321

NetRange: 207.126.160.0 - 207.126.167.255
CIDR: 207.126.160.0/21
OriginAS: AS46176
NetName: SKIPLINK
NetHandle: NET-207-126-160-0-1
Parent: NET-207-0-0-0-0
NetType: Direct Allocation
NameServer: NS1.COLLECTIVENOC.COM
NameServer: NS2.COLLECTIVENOC.COM
Comment:
RegDate: 2008-11-05
Updated: 2008-11-06

SO WHAT DO YOU KNOW
RIU owns the dalls bull shit domain.
you can do the same research at whois.com


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2009)

that really is crazy.. i also love this site and most of the people on here are very kool and helpful.. it really is a shame that the admin. doesn't take the time to address its users complaints..
there are over four hundred post on this thread alone, and granted i am sure there are multiple post from the same people, but if you take half of that and do the math of $5/month.. that money adds up quite quickly..
i can understand no paypal and banks not wanting to back a grow forum and all, but come one, there has to be someway to get our money.. i haven't read so many posts complaining that a company is not willing to take their money in my life.. you can just read this post and see all of the lost revenue that riu is missing out on, and the worst part is that they don't seem to care enough to just give a definitive answer one way or another..


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 6, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> that really is crazy.. i also love this site and most of the people on here are very kool and helpful.. it really is a shame that the admin. doesn't take the time to address its users complaints..
> there are over four hundred post on this thread alone, and granted i am sure there are multiple post from the same people, but if you take half of that and do the math of $5/month.. that money adds up quite quickly..
> i can understand no paypal and banks not wanting to back a grow forum and all, but come one, there has to be someway to get our money.. i haven't read so many posts complaining that a company is not willing to take their money in my life.. you can just read this post and see all of the lost revenue that riu is missing out on, and the worst part is that they don't seem to care enough to just give a definitive answer one way or another..


Uhh dude what abnk would want to back anything pot related, if a bank were found to enguange n anything that can b construde as illegal (being not everyone here is legal *cough cough*) they could b in big shity not to mention the bad publicity.

Im a merchant and I know the rules and regs of that game and I know that taking subscriptions for a pot talking site is a HUGE risk, also plp love to charge back small dollar amount shit so if the merchant goes broke and the charge backs roll in, the bank has to pay it.

And well paypal is a goddamn joke, goto paypalsucks.com and c y.
they fuck over real ligit businesses, i found out the hard way and several grand ago.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 10, 2009)

if you cant do elite memberships why not just do away with them and let anyone who wants one have one. if you cant collect money, your not making any money. so why not


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Johnboh said:


> if you cant do elite memberships why not just do away with them and let anyone who wants one have one. if you cant collect money, your not making any money. so why not


same reason they wont say anything about it, too goddamn lazy and couldn't care any less.

They prob also see that with the HR645 and FEMA camps that it's prob useless.


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

[youtube]TxKagAKV1gs[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

nice video phenom


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice video phenom


I would say thanks, but I'm sorry i had to post it


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> same reason they wont say anything about it, too goddamn lazy and couldn't care any less.
> 
> They prob also see that with the HR645 and FEMA camps that it's prob useless.


They do care enough tho to give out negative rep for pointing it out, how sad.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

did you change your qoute or did it get erased? or am I just too blazed??


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you change your qoute or did it get erased? or am I just too blazed??


I changed it, well removed it and went with a better one.

I dont really care about neg rep i get from someone that doesnt matter to me, plp get flak for speaking their minds all the time, can't help it that some plp don't like what I have to say, it's normal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

me niether, don't care about the neg reps much,, the infractions bother the hell outta me though


----------



## Phenom420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> me niether, don't care about the neg reps much,, the infractions bother the hell outta me though


Havent got one of those as of yet, but Im not gonna b on here much anymore, so I wont get much time to get any.

I got projects to work on until my next harvest.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 5, 2009)

so what im getting at by reading this is i cant sign up to be a member so i can delete my old posts and even more importantly my pics. IM really starting to get very pissed off....so basically my paranoid ass can continue to be paranoid because I will never be able to DELETE my FUCKING PICS!!! FUCK FUCK FUCKITY FUCK FUCK!!!!!!! I wonder if I go and break the rules and get banned if then my pics n stuff will magically vanish! I think its FUCKED UP you cant edit shit and delete pics without being a member anyway! BUT FUCK, NOW WE CANT EVEN BECOME A MEMBER??????? WTF!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2009)

even as a elite member, you are limited to your editing. you can't go back and delete everything.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> even as a elite member, you are limited to your editing. you can't go back and delete everythin
> 
> that sucks man, but all i really want to do is delete the pics. I cant believe i cant sign up....that really blows....im cooled down now , but damn a few mins ago, i couldve really hurt somebody...lol.....


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 8, 2009)

Usually what helps me out is I just post pics with incriminating evidence linking the former president George W. Bush in ties with the growing operation. Silly Former president, we all know there is no medical cannabis in Texas.. At least not yet...


----------



## donnie189 (Dec 13, 2009)

How much for a membership? I've heard all the same info. about growing, I still find great new information in this site, I hope I can figure how to use this site. I have over 5yrs experience, but still have many questions.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 13, 2009)

Donnie, I know there are a lot of posts in this thread, but if you go back about five to ten pages (maybe more? there's been chit chat as well, lol)... you'll see that it is literally not too expensive, as it's simply not been possible to obtain Elite membership for a while now. Good luck!


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought they disabled elite membership for now? or is it currently reinstated?


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am in the Elite Rolling Society. And I dont even pay! Cause I'm Elite.


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 13, 2009)

if your a elite, your statues below your name changes.. I believe so.. thats what the voices told me at least...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2009)

I heard if your elite, your shit don't stink


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Greenhorn, check out my grow journal I can use some advice, like to know if the plants doing great..


----------



## smartguy345 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its in my sig under Ultimate moonshine mix, you were on the journal in its early stages.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2009)

still following just been kinda quiet lately


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]8YU2RuXCvRk[/youtube]



Its not that it doesn't stink. It just smells great to them.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

what the hell mods u dont want my money for Elite Membership or what


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 12, 2010)

They can't get accepted to take credit cards, ellite is a thing of the past.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> They can't get accepted to take credit cards, ellite is a thing of the past.


Well then they can fucking fix it !!!!


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah not a chance if your on the match list (a black list maintained by the banks in which merchants that have been denied/suspended/had their contract terminated/ect for whatever reason) once your on the what I know is called "Match 22" or so I was told once you are not going to be taking cards anymore, unless though like ccbill or anyther payment proxy type provider, but there is no way they would approve this site, being weed isn't legal in most states.

banks won't go for it, ALSO banks hate weed in itself, makes plp not need them as much.... 
Nothing to fix, notice they dont even have a hydro store anymore.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 14, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> yeah not a chance if your on the match list (a black list maintained by the banks in which merchants that have been denied/suspended/had their contract terminated/ect for whatever reason) once your on the what I know is called "Match 22" or so I was told once you are not going to be taking cards anymore, unless though like ccbill or anyther payment proxy type provider, but there is no way they would approve this site, being weed isn't legal in most states.
> 
> banks won't go for it, ALSO banks hate weed in itself, makes plp not need them as much....
> Nothing to fix, notice they dont even have a hydro store anymore.


 yeah i did notice the store is gone.well that sucks .does anybody know if they will fix it ??? somehow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 15, 2010)

Elite is dead, so is the store. Notice rollitup or staff don't answer? Cause it's dead, kaput, belly-up, gone.


----------



## llltimelll (Jan 15, 2010)

*i heard negative reputations can only be made by elite members..if so, then they need to change the negative reps thing....i had 29 points, then sum ass backwards bucket head neg repped mHe down to 8.....not that reps matter that much, bu that power should not be in the hands of those who abuse it.,,,plz fix*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened, I'll see what I can do. any more problems? contact me here! lol


----------



## Phenom420 (Jan 17, 2010)

rep isn't dick size, bank balance, or anything else of importance so no worries.


----------



## sanyard (Jan 19, 2010)

Phenom420 said:


> rep isn't dick size, bank balance, or anything else of importance so no worries.



LOL


----------



## mileee (Jan 19, 2010)

possible to buy elite now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure! send me 10 bucks a month and I'll make you elite


----------



## kokokoko (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Elite is dead, so is the store. Notice rollitup or staff don't answer? Cause it's dead, kaput, belly-up, gone.


 
I wanted to look at the security. Without being an elite member, any other possible way?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 14, 2010)

not that I know of. not much to look at anyway.


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't recall anything being in there that you can't find with search engines, or simple common sense. There was a proxy list there that was updated now and then, but those can be found too.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

green u still around?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

you mean me? if so, still here


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

ya u....i havent been around for awhile jus reading this thread i was like damn 2nd person i know thats still here lol....everyone in the DWC/BP forum is all new kids...no one from before lol....and what happened to roseman i heard he got banned what did he do?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened, but yes, he left town then he got banned  the bubbleheads actually kinda left town too. some still hang out here but most of them went to another site.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

what site? not saying ima leave here but where did they go? and what do u mean leave town? u talking about where he lived or this town? lol i would like to still catch up with them from time 2 time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

leave town as in left RIU  I think roseman and a mod had a little misunderstanding or something... I forgot the name of the site, one of the other bubbleheads might know. it was IC mag or one of those forums.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

420magazine i just found them all...wtf that sucks ass o well i guess ill be back and forth on both sites now :-/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

atleast some of the ppl im friends with are still here. like u what have u been up to still growing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

yup, still growing good to see ya around again. I remember you from the elite boards


----------



## SyNiK4L (Feb 24, 2010)

yup yup back when elite was alive


----------



## REEFS (Apr 5, 2010)

Any new news on the elite? I have a sweet Lumatek 1000wt 120v ballast (only used for 1 grow) that I am practically giving away. Can't do the indoor thing no longer.


----------



## alacn (Apr 8, 2010)

Any idea when this will be back up?


----------



## delstele (Apr 8, 2010)

panhead said:


> Good & thank you,paypal is the main reason i have not joined,i lost a little over $1,000 in a paypal chargeback scam on ebay a few years ago,i couldnt be paid to use paypal.
> 
> Paypal has some seriously shady business tactics.



Yes they do I had my account frozen for three months fuckers held three k for no reason. Read the user agreement!


----------



## JeepBeep (Apr 22, 2010)

Man I was just thinking I paid for this over a year ago, and I still have not received it. But I guess its my own fault for dropping the ball on it....


----------



## Nvr2Stond (Apr 22, 2010)

would be nice too be able too buy elite,


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 1, 2010)

i'm getting upset about not being able to donate to RIU... I mean, i WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY< ELITE OR NO!!!
i just want to help. I don't have much, but i'll give what i can if you JUST SAY I CAN!!!


----------



## Nvr2Stond (May 1, 2010)

dankesthours182 said:


> i'm getting upset about not being able to donate to RIU... I mean, i WANT YOU GUYS TO TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY< ELITE OR NO!!!
> i just want to help. I don't have much, but i'll give what i can if you JUST SAY I CAN!!!


Im with ya. Have wanted too donate for quite some time now, always just get told paypal doesnt like riu...there are lots of diff ways too accept credit card payments, cmon guys!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 2, 2010)

no shit .....you build this fancy ass web site and i cant donate !!!????


----------



## sativasamuel (May 11, 2010)

i'd be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## stupidclown (May 11, 2010)

maybe sell elite on ebay that way we can pay you for it and include a note with our user name?


----------



## Nvr2Stond (May 12, 2010)

stupidclown said:


> maybe sell elite on ebay that way we can pay you for it and include a note with our user name?


ebay forces paypal, which if i remember was a reason why we cant buy elite. there are TONS of ways too accept payment without having too deal with paypal, 

sure would be nice too be able too donate...


----------



## justparanoid (May 12, 2010)

I've received such quality help for free, i would be happy to donate too


----------



## deprave (May 18, 2010)

Looking forward to donating


----------



## farmboss (Jul 30, 2010)

alacn said:


> Any idea when this will be back up?


never dude, its a 2 year old thread.

they don't care.


----------



## swisha (Aug 10, 2010)

Just set up a donation fund and people that donate 5 dollar's or more get the elite for a little while, but i want to pay for it to admin's pm me how to pay you or something.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 11, 2010)

Obviously, after a year of no more payment options, they're not concerned about a donation fund. Further, it's already been suggested by us a long time ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I got an idea......

why don't everyone who wants to donate, take thier money and donate to a charity instead. heal the world. make it a better place. go out and touch someone today.......One Love..

[youtube]6WJrtms8EoQ[/youtube]


----------



## CreditCardDude (Aug 13, 2010)

I am guessing this site is now pretty much dead? I mean if it's simply a matter of setting you guys up to take CC's PM me, odds are I can get it done since I am now signing up dispenseries.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2010)

CreditCardDude said:


> I am guessing this site is now pretty much dead? I mean if it's simply a matter of setting you guys up to take CC's PM me, odds are I can get it done since I am now signing up dispenseries.


lol! I'm pretty sure this site is not dead. and what are your credentials anyway? you just got 1 post. you think people gonna take you as serious cause your username is CreditCardDude? I'm sure when RIU is ready to take donations again, they will let it be known, no doubt. but till then, if y'all wanna donate so bad, send it my way. I take donations


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 13, 2010)

CreditCardDude said:


> I am guessing this site is now pretty much dead? I mean if it's simply a matter of setting you guys up to take CC's PM me, odds are I can get it done since I am now signing up dispenseries.


 
smells like a troll


----------



## i8urbabi (Oct 23, 2010)

i would also like to join this elite club and donate 5 bucks to the forum. However ive always used paypal but whatever i gotta do let me know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> i would also like to join this elite club and donate 5 bucks to the forum. However ive always used paypal but whatever i gotta do let me know


As mentioned previously, elite memberships are NOT available at this time.


----------



## i8urbabi (Oct 23, 2010)

nvm ill wait its all good


----------



## dr.feelgood69 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wondering if elite memberships will ever be good to go again or are we just being cautious, which I do understand, in today's age, just like in the 1920 prohibition, one can never be too cautious. Thanks...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

elite is not in fashion right now, that's all. elite is sooo 09'ish .


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> elite is not in fashion right now, that's all. elite is sooo 09'ish .


Shit. I didn't know the fashion police were here


----------



## dacancer52 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone got timeframe till elite access will be back id like to donate this site has helped me alot


----------



## sammysosa (Dec 14, 2010)

Still nothing?

Has the elite membership really been down since this thread was started? dammmn gena


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sammysosa said:


> Still nothing?
> 
> Has the elite membership really been down since this thread was started? dammmn gena


Been down since I have been a member.


----------



## dhg734 (Jan 19, 2011)

NLXSK1 said:


> Been down since I have been a member.


That's too bad. A lot of those sub-boards look very interesting... a couple of them I think I could contribute a lot to.


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 4, 2011)

*Would very much so like to join.*


----------



## PappaBear (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it has something to do with the amount of elite members and profits from it.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Feb 7, 2011)

As a fellow web designer it takes around a day to set up a payment method... and there are billions of them out there to choose from that do the exact same thing.


----------



## mrmcfly (Feb 14, 2011)

woodpusha said:


> *Would very much so like to join.*


Ditto.... I feel left out


----------



## budlover909 (Mar 18, 2011)

i wonder how many people paid for elite and never got it


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 22, 2011)

budlover909 said:


> i wonder how many people paid for elite and never got it


The problem was never receiving membership for which money was paid. The problem was (is) the inability to pay for it, period.


----------



## Learning2Hydro (May 2, 2011)

So will we ever be able to be an elite member? Really would like to get in the classified forum.


----------



## Katatawnic (May 3, 2011)

The classified forum hadn't been active in a coon's age back when I had the Elite membership, almost two years ago. All of the Elite forums were relatively inactive, actually. Some people tried to keep them a bit more active, but it didn't work much.

The only thing anyone is "missing out on" now is their username in a red, bold font.


----------



## Total Head (May 4, 2011)

so why exactly is this long and useless thread stickied? how about a simple thread by admin that says "no elite stfu" and then sticky THAT and lock it. i legit sat here for 20 minutes reading through all this garbage thinking there was a point because it's stickied. a short and sweet "fu" would have sufficed.


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 3, 2011)

Total Head said:


> so why exactly is this long and useless thread stickied? how about a simple thread by admin that says "no elite stfu" and then sticky THAT and lock it. i legit sat here for 20 minutes reading through all this garbage thinking there was a point because it's stickied. a short and sweet "fu" would have sufficed.


I agree that was some fucking bullshit


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 4, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Currently Elite subscriptions are currently locked. It should be fixed shortly.


it's july 4th...what do u consider shortly?


----------



## brandon. (Jul 8, 2011)

This site doesn't need donations, or paying members like it may have at one point. I'd bet a lot of money that this site makes a killing probably 6 figures a year?


----------



## skibumstevo (Jul 18, 2011)

So ya...when are the elite memberships going to be fixed??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2011)

skibumstevo said:


> So ya...when are the elite memberships going to be fixed??


never. there ain't a way to take payments.


----------

